# Milan: Robin Li, Evergrande sono dentro. 100M all'anno per 5 anni.



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088

Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
*Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
Il piano, arrivato sul tavolo di Silvio Berlusconi, è stato discusso a Villa San Martino con la presenza dei manager di Fininvest. *Il piano prevede che la Fininvest resti nell’azionariato in minoranza per un certo numero di anni. A Silvio Berlusconi è stato offerto il ruolo di presidente onorario, su richiesta degli stessi investitori cinesi.
Proprio in questi giorni, se Berlusconi darà il suo via libera all’operazione, il fondo d’investimento nascerà come entità giuridica e sarà registrato in Cina. Presto verrà anche scelto il nome del nuovo veicolo*. I legali sarebbero già al lavoro su questo fronte. *Gli impegni per il fondo da parte dei sottoscrittori arriverebbero, secondo le indiscrezioni, a circa un miliardo di euro.*
Nel dossier, consegnato qualche giorno fa agli advisor legali di Fininvest (lo studio Chiomenti) e a quelli finanziari (Lazard), dopo essere stato studiato nei minimi dettaglia dai consulenti della Galatioto Sports Partners, è previsto anche il piano d’investimento per il rafforzamento della squadra. *E, se i numeri saranno confermati, dal fondo non confluiranno soltanto capitali per acquistare il controllo del club (circa 600 milioni per il 70% esclusi i debiti che verranno rifinanziati dalle banche) ma anche somme consistenti per riportare il Milan a livelli di vertice.
Secondo le indiscrezioni sarebbe previsto un piano di investimenti della durata di cinque anni: nel primo anno sarebbe previsto un investimento dell’entità di circa un centinaio di milioni. Anche per gli altri anni sarebbe stato definito un ammontare di spesa di entità importante. Il rilancio della squadra assume infatti un ruolo cruciale nel piano complessivo di rafforzamento patrimoniale.*

L’obiettivo dei compratori è riportare il Milan ad essere un club di primo piano a livello internazionale.

*Capitolo a parte sarà quello del management. Il fondo d’investimento in via di definizione avrà un suo team di gestione, che sarà differente da quello del Milan*. Sicuramente nell’organigramma (del fondo e del club) entreranno come manager alcuni esponenti della Galatioto Sport, a cominciare da *Nicholas Gangikoff*, rappresentante in Europa delle attività della società di consulenza americana. Facile ipotizzare che tra le condizioni dei nuovi azionisti di maggioranza ci sarà quella di cambiare l’attuale assetto gestionale del club, oggi guidato da Barbara Berlusconi (con deleghe commerciali) e Adriano Galliani (focalizzato sulla squadra). Ma questo aspetto non sarebbe ancora stato affrontato.
*C’è infine un ultimo punto di tipo finanziario. Il fondo dovrebbe avere una dote di almeno un miliardo di euro. Almeno 600 milioni dovrebbero finire nelle casse di Fininvest, mentre la parte restante dovrebbe servire per la campagna acquisiti dei giocatori nel quinquennio*. Tra le ipotesi contemplate c’è anche la quotazione in una Borsa asiatica del Milan, ma non viene posta come condizione proprio per evitare scenari di tipo speculativo.
Questo dunque il piano. Silvio Berlusconi, che attende le carte definitive, darà una risposta in tempi brevi, probabilmente già nel giro di una decina di giorni si saprà se il Milan finirà in mani cinesi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)




----------



## sballotello (1 Giugno 2016)

si ma caiser adesso non facciamo altri 3 mila summit..


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...


Forza dai che quelli di Suning sono impaccati di soldi...via galliani via galliani via galllllliiianniiiiiii...


----------



## Julian4674 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...



ma 100 mln all'anno per il mercato son pochi. questi trovano le macerie, bisogna ricostruire tutto da 0. il condor quest'anno è capace di briuciare i 100 mln per pavoletti, ranocchia e ansaldi


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Forza dai che quelli di Suning sono impaccati di soldi...via galliani via galliani via galllllliiianniiiiiii...


Impaccati di soldi quanto, per esempio, solo "robin li".. In tutto i nostri ipotetici compratori sono 6-7.. Quindi probabilmente non al nostro pari, oltre che si sa che se il Milan tornerà nell'olimpo dei più forti(dove gli compete stare), il nostro marchio in Italia non ha rivali ed i giocatori preferiranno venire qui!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Vi siete ripresi? -) 

4-500M di investimenti in un lustro sbaglio o sono quelli investiti recentemente da PSG e compagnia cantante? Qualcuno può verificare? Grazie.

PS ovviamente questi soldi saranno gestiti dai cinesi e dai loro uomini, inizialmente Galliani andrà solo a trattare i giocatori scelti dai cinesi.

PSS e adesso di capisce anche perché Silvio batteva sugli investimenti annuali nei prossimi anni. È tutto scritto #nerosurosso


----------



## Milo (1 Giugno 2016)

Per il primo anno 100 mln sono pochi secondo me...


----------



## Julian4674 (1 Giugno 2016)

se fossero solo 100, vai da AdL per il pipita e sono finiti. e il resto con cosa lo paghiamo?


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Impaccati di soldi quanto, per esempio, solo "robin li".. In tutto i nostri ipotetici compratori sono 6-7.. Quindi probabilmente non al nostro pari, oltre che si sa che se il Milan tornerà nell'olimpo dei più forti(dove gli compete stare), il nostro marchio in Italia non ha rivali ed i giocatori preferiranno venire qui!



Si ovvio che in teoria,ma solo in teoria purtroppo,noi dovremmo avere una maxicordata,ma loro sanno già a chi dovranno rendere conto e mettila come vuoi Suning è un bel colosso che può riavviarli e farli camminare da soli in breve tempo.


----------



## marcokaka (1 Giugno 2016)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> ma 100 mln all'anno per il mercato son pochi. questi trovano le macerie, bisogna ricostruire tutto da 0. il condor quest'anno è capace di briuciare i 100 mln per pavoletti, ranocchia e ansaldi



Non scherziamo dai... stanno investendo quasi 1 miliardo di euro in totale, ti stanno garantendo uno stadio ed un SIGNOR mercato ogni anno. 100mln potrebbero essere pochi in mano al gallo ma non in mano ad un dirigente con la D maiuscola. Se davvero si concludesse la trattativa con i cinesi, non pensare poi che il milan diventi una delle migliori squadre d'europa già dopo quest'anno, ci vuole comunque un pò di pazienza ed un progetto serio, anche con i soldi. Sicuramente meno pazienza di quella che ci vorrebbe per il progetto del "milan italiano"


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Bo, fra 15 giorni dovrebbe essere tutto fatto e qui si parla che il fondo deve ancora essere costituito (ci vogliono 2 giorni in Cina per costituire anche legalmente un fondo da 1 miliardo di Euro?)

Sulle cifre, 400 milioni per un piano di rilancio quinquennale non sono proprio "moltissimi"..specie se si parlasse anche di stadio..
La base da cui ripartire non c'è proprio, e il primo anno servirebbero circa 150 milioni + Ibra..

Vediamo, ma sto articolo non mi sembra così incoraggiante..si continua a dire che si va avanti e che i nomi hanno convinto silvio ma poi si sottolinea sempre che si deve ancora "trattare"...ma trattare cosa?..stabilire la governance non credo rientri nel merito delle trattative che invece riguardano esclusivamente l'acquisto..


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Giugno 2016)

Stanziano 500 milioni per 5 anni, ma non è detto che il primo anno ne devono spendere soltanto 100. Inoltre c'è da considerare anche ciò che puoi risparmiare facendo nei prossimi 2 anni un repulisti di tutta la melma che ha portato galliani. E' ovviamente importante comprare giocatori forti, ma secondo me è ancora più importante ripulire i conti societari da tutte le mafiate del condor


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Giugno 2016)

100 mln con i migliori magnati cinesi (come dicono)? Beh sono decisamente pochi, spende più il tanto criticato Tohir, ma anche lo stesso Berlusconi...boh spero che i soldo per il mercato siano minimo il doppio. 

Ragazzi ma veramente paghereste 94 mln per Higuain
Ma suvvia....a questo punto pago la clausola a Griezmann per dire.

Il PSG nell'ultimo anno ha speso 100 mln..ma gli anni prima (per rinascere come "dovremmo" farlo noi) ha speso molto di più


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Stanziano 500 milioni per 5 anni, ma non è detto che il primo anno ne devono spendere soltanto 100. Inoltre c'è da considerare anche ciò che puoi risparmiare facendo nei prossimi 2 anni un repulisti di tutta la melma che ha portato galliani. E' ovviamente importante comprare giocatori forti, ma secondo me è ancora più importante ripulire i conti societari da tutte le mafiate del condor



Che ci vogliano almeno 3 anni per tornare a livelli top l'ho già messo in preventivo..però vorrei che l'anno prossimo fossimo già in grado di qualificarci per la champions


----------



## malos (1 Giugno 2016)

Come ho già detto il mercato attualmente per me è secondario, ci vuole pazienza. E' più importante porre basi solide e futuribili in primis lo stadio. Non si può pensare di costruire in un solo anno dalle macerie tecniche e umane di questo milan. Ragazzi calma siamo troppo frenetici, stiamo per essere acquistati da uomini d'affari non da sceicchi che si trastullano con il loro giocattolino. Poi non è detto che siano 100 ml questa è un a ricostruzione giornalistica pertanto non attendibile al 100%.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Si forse per il primo anno 100 sono pochi, vedremo. Sono però convinto che con le idee giuste possano anche bastare per un piazzamento in champions e perchè no qualcosa di più!! Poi sinceramente mi andrebbe bene pure un anno senza investimenti assurdi, alla luce di una cessione...la prospettiva di togliere il potere a quei due mi gasa più di ogni possibile acquisto!! E comunque non è ancora detto nulla...potrebbero essere 200 mln il primo anno per rifondare la squadra e meno gli anni dopo per puntellarla con pezzi pregiati (senza dimenticare le cessione e gli introiti delle competizioni europee, se Dio vuole...)


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (1 Giugno 2016)

Speriamo abbia ragione Campopiano che parla di 300 milioni il primo anno di cui 150 per il mercato e il resto per merchandising (?) e progetto stadio


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo dai... stanno investendo quasi 1 miliardo di euro in totale, ti stanno garantendo uno stadio ed un SIGNOR mercato ogni anno. 100mln potrebbero essere pochi in mano al gallo ma non in mano ad un dirigente con la D maiuscola. Se davvero si concludesse la trattativa con i cinesi, non pensare poi che il milan diventi una delle migliori squadre d'europa già dopo quest'anno, ci vuole comunque un pò di pazienza ed un progetto serio, anche con i soldi. Sicuramente meno pazienza di quella che ci vorrebbe per il progetto del "milan italiano"



Tutto giusto..però però... puoi essere anche il padrone della terra e avere 20000mld di fatturati ma finchè c è il fairplay finanziario devi sottostare a queste leggi altrimenti Al khelaifi si sarebbe comprato messi iniesta neymar e cr7 da un pezzo.Quindi suning o maxi cordata non fa differenza se poi non puoi metterci i soldi.E non tutti i Top club come vedi riescono a fare false(?) sponsorizzazioni come il PSG.Quindi anche questa storia di mettere 100mln all'anno per il mercato nel prossimo quinquennio lascia il tempo che trova.Non conta quanto spendi ma come spendi e che risultati fai.Con il FPF contano solamente le gestioni tecniche come giusto che sia,i guadagni derivano dai risultati che attraggono sponsor e danno ricchi premi.


----------



## Gekyn (1 Giugno 2016)

Comunque nessuno vieta che il primo anno si investa 200 e negli anni successivi la differenza...


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (1 Giugno 2016)

Piuttosto mi chiedo: se il 30 per cento della proprietà resta a Fininvest, non dovrebbe contribuire alle spese per il 30 per cento? Ecco una bella domanda da porre a SB a proposito di amore per il Milan e garanzie sul futuro


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

In ogni caso il* Corriere della Sera riferisce che Gancikoff avrebbe gia bloccato Emery (a onor del vero dice anche che dietro la cordata ci sono i proprietari dell' Hebei fortune)*


----------



## mabadi (1 Giugno 2016)

ragazzi meglio dire 100 e non 300, poi credo sia la somma minima che si impegnano a spedere.
Vi ricordate l'anno scorso come sono lievitati tutti i prezzi dopo che avevamo detto che avevamo da spendere 100 milioni?
Poi questi soldi saranno a fondo perduto, magari il merchandising in cina ci darà sorprese positive.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Non iniziamo a travisare, nell'articolo si parla di 4-500M solo per il mercato. Lo stadio è a parte. E andando a naso sono gli stessi soldi che il PSG ha investito nei suoi primi 5 anni. Mi riservo di verificare. E comunque non è detto che siano 'solo' 100 visto che Campopiano parlava di 150. Che con qualche cessione può arrivare anche a 200. 

Il progetto è chiaramente ambiziosissimo. Adesso però bisogna avere pazienza. Sul serio.


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Ma come fate a credere che si possa spendere così tanto nei prossimi anni? abbiamo un fatturato ridicolo in confronto ai top club e col FPF non hai scampo...ci vorrebbero contratti con grosse sponsorizzazioni e che il merchandising in Cina facesse il botto...non è così facile come sembra.


----------



## malos (1 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a credere che si possa spendere così tanto nei prossimi anni? *abbiamo un fatturato ridicolo in confronto ai top club e col FPF non hai scampo.*..ci vorrebbero contratti con grosse sponsorizzazioni e che il merchandising in Cina facesse il botto...non è così facile come sembra.



Hanno ampiamente dimostrato che si può aggirare comodamente, quanto alle sanzioni non vorrei sbagliarmi ma visto che non siamo in Europa ora possono spendere quanto gli pare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a credere che si possa spendere così tanto nei prossimi anni? abbiamo un fatturato ridicolo in confronto ai top club e col FPF non hai scampo...ci vorrebbero contratti con grosse sponsorizzazioni e che il merchandising in Cina facesse il botto...non è così facile come sembra.



Secondo te cosa stanno preparando in queste settimane? Proprio una serie di sponsorizzazioni (es. Huawei) che ci permettano di far lievitare il fatturato. 
Il PSG lo può fare senza problemi mentre noi dobbiamo farci venire i sensi di colpa? Per gli altri tutto facile mentre per noi sarà al solito complicato? Dai.


----------



## The P (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non iniziamo a travisare, nell'articolo si parla di 4-500M solo per il mercato. Lo stadio è a parte. E andando a naso sono gli stessi soldi che il PSG ha investito nei suoi primi 5 anni. Mi riservo di verificare. E comunque non è detto che siano 'solo' 100 visto che Campopiano parlava di 150. Che con qualche cessione può arrivare anche a 200.
> 
> Il progetto è chiaramente ambiziosissimo. Adesso però bisogna avere pazienza. Sul serio.



Nell'articolo si parla di un fondo con capacità 1 mln di Euro per l'acquisto del 70% del club (600mln debiti esclusi) e il restante per finanziare il club in 5 anni. 
Lo stadio quindi non viene menzionato, ma è chiaro che dovrebbe essere finanziato con i soldi di "questo fondocassa".
Per rispondere alla domanda sul PSG hanno speso assolutamente di più, secondo Festa dovrebbero utilizzare 400mln in 5 anni. Ha investito più il Napoli, altro che PSG.

Comunque è un articolo molto molto confuso. Mi sembra più sensato quello di Repubblica


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Giugno 2016)

Per il mercato poi vanno sommate anche le cessioni, già vendendo bacca e niang fai su 50 milioni facili.


----------



## malos (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo te cosa stanno preparando in queste settimane? Proprio una serie di sponsorizzazioni (es. Huawei) che ci permettano di far lievitare il fatturato.
> Il PSG lo può fare senza problemi mentre noi dobbiamo farci venire i sensi di colpa? Per gli altri tutto facile mentre per noi sarà al solito complicato? Dai.



Magari avere questi problemi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...



Ma anche se fossero "solo" 100 milioni a stagione per il mercato, andrebbe bene lo stesso. L'importante per me e' che si torni innanzitutto ad avere una proprieta' forte alla spalle, seria, con dirigenti preparati. Poi il resto vien da se'.


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Secondo te cosa stanno preparando in queste settimane? Proprio una serie di sponsorizzazioni (es. Huawei) che ci permettano di far lievitare il fatturato.
> Il PSG lo può fare senza problemi mentre noi dobbiamo farci venire i sensi di colpa? Per gli altri tutto facile mentre per noi sarà al solito complicato? Dai.


Ma infatti per quel che so solo il PSG e forse il city riescono a raggirarlo appieno..non tutti hanno amici che rischiano soldi con finte sponsorizzazioni.
La fate tutti un pò troppo facile per me.Quest'anno credo possano spendere a dismisura,dal prossimo si va di ricavi sponsor e merchandising.Il FPF è un tappo.Senza considerare che i costi di gestione del club aumenterebbero esponenzialmente e quindi equivale a spendere meno sul mercato...


----------



## malos (1 Giugno 2016)

Non sottovalutiamo che il PSG all'inizio aveva l'ottimo Leonardo. Ha comprato bene, esempio Verratti a 11 milioni.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non iniziamo a travisare, nell'articolo si parla di 4-500M solo per il mercato. Lo stadio è a parte. E andando a naso sono gli stessi soldi che il PSG ha investito nei suoi primi 5 anni. Mi riservo di verificare. E comunque non è detto che siano 'solo' 100 visto che Campopiano parlava di 150. Che con qualche cessione può arrivare anche a 200.
> 
> Il progetto è chiaramente ambiziosissimo. Adesso però bisogna avere pazienza. Sul serio.



Non dimentichiamo che destinare 100 mln per il mercato non significa mica andare a prendere calciatori e pagarli cash : l'acquisizione di un cartellino viene dilazionata e spalmata nel corso degli anni. A ciò aggiungiamoci che alcuni calciatori verranno presi in prestito con diritto di riscatto ( il che vorrebbe dire mettere l'acquisto nel prossimo bilancio) e consideriamo pure che magari qualche cessione potrebbe scappare con aumento della liquidità tra incassi e risparmi sull'ingaggio. Quindi i 100 mln ( ammesso che non siano di più ) sono tanta roba. Galliani lo scorso anno spese malissimo il budget a disposizione, ecco il vero problema, ma ausilio con molto molto meno ha fatto una squadra nuova e più forte della nostra. Ci vuole scienza e coscienza.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> ragazzi meglio dire 100 e non 300, poi credo sia la somma minima che si impegnano a spedere.
> Vi ricordate l'anno scorso come sono lievitati tutti i prezzi dopo che avevamo detto che avevamo da spendere 100 milioni?
> Poi questi soldi saranno a fondo perduto, magari il merchandising in cina ci darà sorprese positive.



Esattamente. Figuriamoci poi se questi prima ancora di averci preso vanno a sparare qua e la quanto spenderanno sul mercato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...



Mi sarei aspettato qualcosina in più di 100 milioni (almeno 150), però considerate che il resto verrà utilizzato per merchandising, stadio e sviluppo del marchio, quindi il progetto è, sì, di versare annualmente qualcosa di propria tasca, all'inizio, per arrivare, poi, a camminare con le nostre gambe. E quando le casse della società saranno salutari si potrà spendere anche di più, come fa il Bayern Monaco, per dire. Non scordiamoci che il Bayern ci ha messo dieci anni prima di diventare così com'è ora, quindi non vi aspettate che dall'anno prossimo saremo magicamente come il Barcellona.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non iniziamo a travisare, nell'articolo si parla di 4-500M solo per il mercato. Lo stadio è a parte. E andando a naso sono gli stessi soldi che il PSG ha investito nei suoi primi 5 anni. Mi riservo di verificare. E comunque non è detto che siano 'solo' 100 visto che Campopiano parlava di 150. Che con qualche cessione può arrivare anche a 200.
> 
> Il progetto è chiaramente ambiziosissimo.* Adesso però bisogna avere pazienza*. Sul serio.



Quello che sconcerta i tifosi è vedere quanto devono trattare..ma perché?..il PSG e il City sono stati ceduti quasi dalla sera alla mattina, nemmeno l'arrivo di Thoirchio mi è sembrato così estenuante, e adesso in poco tempo chiudno la cessione a Suning..
Noi invece un parto, con gestazione da elefantidi però...


----------



## fra29 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non iniziamo a travisare, nell'articolo si parla di 4-500M solo per il mercato. Lo stadio è a parte. E andando a naso sono gli stessi soldi che il PSG ha investito nei suoi primi 5 anni. Mi riservo di verificare. E comunque non è detto che siano 'solo' 100 visto che Campopiano parlava di 150. Che con qualche cessione può arrivare anche a 200.
> 
> Il progetto è chiaramente ambiziosissimo. Adesso però bisogna avere pazienza. Sul serio.



Ma,se il fondo è di un miliardo, 600 vanno a Fininvest e il resto per il mercato dove trovano i soldi per lo stadio? Oppure il fondo di 1 miliardo è solo la base di partenza (una sorta di capitale sociale iniziale) che andrà rimpinguato ogni anno con aumenti di capitale? Non capisco questo punto..

Unico grosso dubbio, di nuovo si parla di quotazioni in borsa. Speravo che dopo il dramma Bee questo spauracchio fosse superato.

Ma poi perché a noi toccano sempre trattative estenuanti, summit, due diligence lunghissime, Silvio che deve pensare, conoscere, vedere business Plan nel dettaglio.. Questa lentezza effettivamente mi lascia perplesso (soprattutto vedendo i tempi e le modalità della trattativa Suning Inter) e soprattutto il fatto che "va tutto bene, ma la risposta arriva il 20, in pieno ballottaggio".
Perché? Questa trattativa da milioni di euro può vedere rallentamenti per delle semplici amministrative?
Perché nonostante l'attesa svolta di ieri comunque i tempi sono così lenti, mancano parti di documentazioni, i cinesi non si fanno vedere e i nomi non escono?
Dubbi che spero @re e altri utenti siano in grado di risolvere perché non riesco a pieno a godermi questo momento. Anzi ho un leggero pessimismo che mi pervade da ieri sera..


----------



## ildemone85 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...



la settimana ormai è finita, vediamo cosa succede la prossima, è chiaro che se tutto sto caos diventi concreto, si saprà prima del 15, non è che il 15 giugno si alzano e decidono di firmare, altra cosa fondamentale, serve un preliminare con penali elevatissime e versamento pure di un anticipo, inoltre il giorno dopo è necessario l'annuncio del nuovo allenatore, per capire se si fa o no.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Nell'articolo si parla di un fondo con capacità 1 mln di Euro per l'acquisto del 70% del club (600mln debiti esclusi) e il restante per finanziare il club in 5 anni.
> *Lo stadio quindi non viene menzionato, ma è chiaro che dovrebbe essere finanziato con i soldi di "questo fondocassa".*
> Per rispondere alla domanda sul PSG hanno speso assolutamente di più, secondo Festa dovrebbero utilizzare 400mln in 5 anni. Ha investito più il Napoli, altro che PSG.
> 
> Comunque è un articolo molto molto confuso. Mi sembra più sensato quello di Repubblica


Impossibile, perché non ci sarebbero soldi per il mercato in questo modo. 600 milioni per il club, 300 milioni per lo stadio, più i debiti, più il mercato... devono arrivare per forza di cose al miliardo e mezzo.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sarei aspettato qualcosina in più di 100 milioni (almeno 150), però considerate che il resto verrà utilizzato per merchandising, stadio e sviluppo del marchio, quindi il progetto è, sì, di versare annualmente qualcosa di propria tasca, all'inizio, per arrivare, poi, a camminare con le nostre gambe. E quando le casse della società saranno salutari si potrà spendere anche di più, come fa il Bayern Monaco, per dire. Non scordiamoci che il Bayern ci ha messo dieci anni prima di diventare così com'è ora, quindi non vi aspettate che dall'anno prossimo saremo magicamente come il Barcellona.



Tranquillo. Non andremo a prendere calciatori e pagarli in contanti. Le spese di cartellino vengono spalmate negli anni, poi magari scappa qualche prestito con obbligo di riscatto( quindi messe nel prossimo bilancio). Cento mln sono tanta roba . Galliani lo scorso anno operò malissimo.


----------



## Memories of the Time (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quello che sconcerta i tifosi è vedere quanto devono trattare..ma perché?..il PSG e il City sono stati ceduti quasi dalla sera alla mattina, nemmeno l'arrivo di Thoirchio mi è sembrato così estenuante, e adesso in poco tempo chiudno la cessione a Suning..
> Noi invece un parto, con gestazione da elefantidi però...



Gli altri avevano lo psiconano?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Giugno 2016)

Sto talmente fatto per sta trattativa che la prima cosa che ho fatto adesso dal ritorno dalla palestra è aprire Milan World invece che mettermi sotto la doccia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a credere che si possa spendere così tanto nei prossimi anni? abbiamo un fatturato ridicolo in confronto ai top club e col FPF non hai scampo...ci vorrebbero contratti con grosse sponsorizzazioni e che il merchandising in Cina facesse il botto...non è così facile come sembra.



Cerca nella sezione Bar che c'è un mio Thread su questo argomento così non discutiamo sempre delle stesse cose ... Li c'è spiegato tutto bene .


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Giugno 2016)

Siamo già passati da 300 milioni a 100 milioni? Che poi con questi ultimi non ci fai niente e lo abbiamo visto nell'ultimo mercato. Aiai


----------



## Djici (1 Giugno 2016)

Se abbiamo veramente 400 mln da spendere in 5 anni e molto meglio spenderne 200 quest'anno e poi 50 ogni anno piutosto che solo 80 mln ogni anno.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Siamo già passati da 300 milioni a 100 milioni? Che poi con questi ultimi non ci fai niente e lo abbiamo visto nell'ultimo mercato. Aiai



Si ma l'ultimo mercato era gestito dal Gallo e la sua allegra combriccola


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Non sottovalutiamo che il PSG all'inizio aveva l'ottimo Leonardo. Ha comprato bene, esempio Verratti a 11 milioni.



Dici benissimo..al di là dei soldi io vorrei capire chi sarà ad occuparsi della parte sportiva, perché sia chiaro poi che la differenza un DS preparato la fa eccome..guardiamo ad esempio il Real che ha sempre e solo comprato a casaccio..


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quello che sconcerta i tifosi è vedere quanto devono trattare..ma perché?..il PSG e il City sono stati ceduti quasi dalla sera alla mattina, nemmeno l'arrivo di Thoirchio mi è sembrato così estenuante, e adesso in poco tempo chiudno la cessione a Suning..
> Noi invece un parto, con gestazione da elefantidi però...



Siamo condizionati fortemente dalla farsa Mr bean, ma in realtà questa con i cinesi, da quando è pubblica sta andando avanti in modo più rapido. Sicuramente più rapido di thoir con moratti (dove i soldi in gioco erano molti meno) dove le trattative durarono 6 mesi


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si ma l'ultimo mercato era gestito dal Gallo e la sua allegra combriccola



Ancora non sappiamo chi gestirà questo mercato..


----------



## fra29 (1 Giugno 2016)

100 mil di solo cartellino e al netto di cessione/contropartite (El Sha, Niang, Adriano, Poli, ecc) e pagamenti dilazionati negli anni, in mani sapienti (Paratici, Leonardo, Rui Costa, Prade, Sabatini) non sono per nulla male.. Per dire il primo anno se i cinesi si presentano con Emery, Bruno Peres (20), Pjanic (38), Ibra, Bernardeschi (25), Witsel/Kante (30) di certo schifo non mi farebbe.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi CALMA , c'è una frenesia è una corsa al dettaglio che non è giustificata in questo momento un po' confuso , c'è un misunderstanding di base che ci/vi sta confondendo tutti :

*- Ad OGGI , tutto quello che leggete sono supposizioni supportate si da " insider " ma nessuno sa veramente al 100% che cosa stanno firmando le parti 

- Nessuno sa esattamente cosa dicono le carte e se veramente ci sarà ( a quanto pare si ) un obbligo annuo di investimento 

- COME SONO SUDDIVISI QUESTI SOLDI ? Nessuno lo sa quanti per acquisti , stadio o merchandising.

- Ammesso che siamo 300 in 5 anni per gli acquisti può essere che siano usati ( esagero ) tutti il primo anno .

- STATE CALMI , mi sembrate le 13enni con il disco di justin quella cosa là ... Calma ragazzi , esce una mezza notizia e subito tutti a criticare ... Ma poi criticare cosa ? Da nozioni prese da un articolo che per quanto ne sappiamo potrebbe essere stato inventato di sana pianta .*

Saluti


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (1 Giugno 2016)

*Campopiano sull'articolo di Festa: "Molte, tante cose coincidono. Le cifre no, il resto sì"*


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Siamo condizionati fortemente dalla farsa Mr bean, ma in realtà questa con i cinesi, da quando è pubblica sta andando avanti in modo più rapido. Sicuramente più rapido di thoir con moratti (dove i soldi in gioco erano molti meno) dove le trattative durarono 6 mesi



Galatioto parlò la prima volta se non erro il 16 Aprile...il che vuol dire che era almeno un mese che si erano messe le prima basi..quindi siamo già su una linea di 3 mesi buoni...ma soprattutto non si capisce questa ossessione di Berlusconi di conoscere nel dettaglio il progetto di chi viene..ma voglio dire, lui ha un'alternativa che è qualcosa di osceno e ai limiti dell'offensivo (livelli Sassuolo) e fa le pulci a questi? Ridicolo..


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> 100 mil di solo cartellino e al netto di cessione/contropartite (El Sha, Niang, Adriano, Poli, ecc) e pagamenti dilazionati negli anni, in mani sapienti (Paratici, Leonardo, Rui Costa, Prade, Sabatini) non sono per nulla male.. Per dire il primo anno se i cinesi si presentano con Emery, Bruno Peres (20), Pjanic (38), Ibra, Bernardeschi (25), Witsel/Kante (30) di certo schifo non mi farebbe.



Appunto. Prendere calciatori con questo costo non vuol dire mica sborsare subito il costo dell'intero cartellino, non si paga mica una clausola di rescissione. Poi mettici qualche prestito con diritto o prestito con obbligo morale del riscatto e se hai idee allestisci una bella squadra. L'inter lo scorso anno con un budget molto inferiore al nostro rivoltò la rosa. Tutto sta nel mettere i soldi in mano a uno che di calcio capisce. E qua casca l'asino....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...



ChinaPower (500M in 5 anni) VS PSG (dati transfermarkt)
11/12: 107M
12/13: 150M
13/14: 135M
14/15: 50M
15/16: 116M
TOT = 558M nei primi 5 anni

ChinaPower (500M in 5 anni) VS PSG (dati transfermarkt)
11/12: 91M
12/13: 62M
13/14: 116M
14/15: 88M
15/16: 203M
TOT = 560M nei primi 5 anni

Per dirla alla Califano: tutto il resto è noia. Calma e sangue freddo. I soldi saranno più che sufficienti per rinascere. E soprattutto non saranno gestiti da Galliani.


----------



## neversayconte (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...




NIente male. 
Forse il budget è un pò striminzito 500 milioni in 5 anni, ma dipende sempre in che mani viene messo.


----------



## The P (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ChinaPower (500M in 5 anni) VS PSG (dati transfermarkt)
> 11/12: 107M
> 12/13: 150M
> 13/14: 135M
> ...



Mi son perso... chi sarebbe ChinaPower?

PS: Siamo sui 560 in 5 anni, 160 in più di 400 in 5 anni... e comunque, ripeto, l'articolo di Festa mi sembra molto confuso.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Mi son perso... chi sarebbe ChinaPower?
> 
> PS: Siamo sui 560 in 5 anni, 160 in più di 400 in 5 anni... e comunque, ripeto, l'articolo di Festa mi sembra molto confuso.



Intendevo l'investimento promesso dai Cinesi secondo Festa  a me invece l'articolo sembra piuttosto preciso e circostanziato visto che (oltre alla cifre) parla pure di società veicolo da creare e di pool di professionisti a gestire il fondo. Ricordiamoci che Festa è l'informatore lato Fininvest. Quindi scrive quello che gli passano loro.


----------



## Sherlocked (1 Giugno 2016)

100 mln sono pochi. Nel primo anno serve una rifondazione completa, e bisogna alzare l'asticella.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ancora non sappiamo chi gestirà questo mercato..



Certo lo so...per ora si parla di Galliani che agirà su ordine dei cinesi. Per quanto preferirei vederlo allontanato del tutto, già così andrà molto meglio...almeno non potrà più fare i suoi giochi mafiosi con gli amichetti...SPERO!!


----------



## Crox93 (1 Giugno 2016)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano sull'articolo di Festa: "Molte, tante cose coincidono. Le cifre no, il resto sì"*



Calma ragazzi, calma non si sa davvero cosa stanno firmando e quanti soldi verranno investiti.
Anche fossero 100 mln annui andrebbe benissimo se spesi in maniera intelligente.
Se poi ci aggiungi i soldi per lo stadio...

L'alternativa poi qual é? L'ItalMilan?


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

A me andrebbe bene anche se ne spendessero 50 ogni anno figuratevi 100.Poi bisogna sempre capire chi lo fa il mercato ovviamente..

Tanto per dire con 50 milioni più quelli di Elsha questa estate ci prendi Ruben Neves,Grenier e Talisca. Tutti giovani molto ma molto promettenti che vogliono andarsene dai loro club e che non sono nelle mire degli sceicchi quindi con 20 a testa li porti a casa e hai un futuro radioso assicurato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ChinaPower (500M in 5 anni) VS PSG (dati transfermarkt)
> 11/12: 107M
> 12/13: 150M
> 13/14: 135M
> ...



Comunque 500 milioni non capisco da dove saltino fuori, si aprla di 1 miliardo di cui "almeno 600 milioni finiranno nelle casse di fininvest" il che vuol dire che il rimanente è da 400 milioni in giù..pensare di fare cassa con la rosa è dura perché i pochi vendibili sono anche i pochi che andrebbero tenuti..
Se poi ci mettesse, almeno il primo anno qualcosa Silvio (tipo regalo d'addio) magari si ragionerebbe diversamente..

Comunque sulle cifre mi interessa meno, sono dettagli per me, parliamo di colossi e soprattutto soldi che magari saranno messi in mani capaci (non certo quelle zozze di fester)..

A me interessa la cessione della società, fatta quella comunque vada per noi la vita cambierà radicalmente


----------



## beleno (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...



I piani quinquennali 

Adesso arriva anche la conferma di Festa, bene così visto che lo scorso anno con Bee fu sempre negativo (a ragione, visto come sono andate le cose).


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Giugno 2016)

Non so voi, ma cento milioni al giorno d'oggi sono pochissimi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Giugno 2016)

100 milioni di budget annuali per il mercato sono tanta roba,
per fare un esempio se gli avessimo avuti noi negli ultimi anni avremmo certamente portato a casa gente che abbiamo tentato di trattare come
Pogba, Eriksen, Naiggolan, Tevez, Verratti ecc.

Come dicono molti il problema sono le macerie tecniche che ha lasciato la gestione Galliani, per di più non trascurerei nemmeno l'infimo livello umano dello spogliatio attuale che di certo non autorizza alla possibilità di aprire cicli.

Fortunatamente parrebbe che sia in atto un minimo di pulizia con la cessione di Balo, Boateng, Menez e via di seguito...

Con le cifre di spesa ipotizzate mi aspetto un triennio per poter tornare a livelli internazionali,

comunque non dimentichiamo che lo stesso Berlusconi il primo anno non fece certo acquisti memorabili, si limitò a porre delle basi prendendo i giovanissimi Massaro e Donadoni, assieme a onesti mestieranti,
l'anno successivo arrivarono i botti con Van Basten, Gullit, Ancellotti,
tra l'altro Farina pur essendo un furfante gli fece trovare l'abbozzo di una grande squadra: Maldini, Baresi, Tassotti, Virdis, Evani, Costacurta, F. Galli, non le ceneri di Galliani


----------



## The Ripper (1 Giugno 2016)

che ne sanno i giornalisti delle cifre?
Sanno anche quando spenderanno Chelsea, Real, PSG, Juve ecc...ecc...? Il budget viene messo a disposizione in base alle necessità, non si stabilisce con anni di anticipo. 
Ma cosa pensano? Che abbiamo tutti il cervello bruciato?


----------



## Il Genio (1 Giugno 2016)

100 a testa?


----------



## Milo (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> 100 a testa?



Magari


----------



## kollaps (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...



Agli EVENTUALI 100 milioni vanno aggiunti quelli delle cessioni... Vedi Menez , Luiz Adriano, Poli, Suso, Honda, ecc... 
Magari alcuni di questi li girano all'Evergrande strapagandoli ed in questo modo si arriva tranquillamente a 150 e passa. 
Inoltre, c'è da aggiungere che quest'estate galliani non ha assolutamente speso 100 milioni dato che i pagamenti erano dilazionati, quindi ha speso male si, ma dire che Berlusconi ha investito un centone di tasca propria è una gran cavolata... Messaggio fatto passare esclusivamente per sottolineare "l'amore del presidente" 
150 milioni dilazionati e messi in mano ad un buon ds (spero Monchi) sarebbero un gran bel budget, altro che. 
Dobbiamo comprare circa 5 titolari... Centrale, ala, centrocampista, trequartista/seconda punta, più un altro slot in base al modulo... A questo aggiungi qualche buona riserva, magari giovani da far crescere e sei a posto. 
Se vi aspettate james+higuain+pjanic siete totalmente fuori strada, eppure comprare un paio di campioni più diversi buoni giocatori, magari in rotta con le proprie società o svincolati (benatia, ibra) è possibilissimo. 
Calma e sangue freddo. L'importante è che si realizzi la cessione, al resto penseremo dopo. 

P. S. Ultimo appunto... Come ha dimostrato ampiamente vincendo le ultime 3 EL, Emery sa vincere anche con squadre senza campioni, quindi non vedo perché disperarsi. 
Chi troppo vuole, nulla stringe


----------



## Devil (1 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non so voi, ma cento milioni al giorno d'oggi sono pochissimi



100 milioni in mano a un direttore sportivo serio sono tantissimi invece. Dalli a Sabatini 100 milioni e vedi che ti combina


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> 100 milioni di budget annuali per il mercato sono tanta roba,
> per fare un esempio se gli avessimo avuti noi negli ultimi anni avremmo certamente portato a casa gente che abbiamo tentato di trattare come
> Pogba, Eriksen, Naiggolan, Tevez, Verratti ecc.
> 
> ...





kollaps ha scritto:


> Agli EVENTUALI 100 milioni vanno aggiunti quelli delle cessioni... Vedi Menez , Luiz Adriano, Poli, Suso, Honda, ecc...
> Magari alcuni di questi li girano all'Evergrande strapagandoli ed in questo modo si arriva tranquillamente a 150 e passa.
> Inoltre, c'è da aggiungere che quest'estate galliani non ha assolutamente speso 100 milioni dato che i pagamenti erano dilazionati, quindi ha speso male si, ma dire che Berlusconi ha investito un centone di tasca propria è una gran cavolata... Messaggio fatto passare esclusivamente per sottolineare "l'amore del presidente"
> 150 milioni dilazionati e messi in mano ad un buon ds (spero Monchi) sarebbero un gran bel budget, altro che.
> ...





Devil ha scritto:


> 100 milioni in mano a un direttore sportivo serio sono tantissimi invece. Dalli a Sabatini 100 milioni e vedi che ti combina


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Giugno 2016)

Secondo me dipende. Cento milioni l'anno non sono pochi, se oltre a quei soldi hai la possibilità di reinvestire i soldi derivanti dalle cessioni.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> 100 milioni in mano a un direttore sportivo serio sono tantissimi invece. Dalli a Sabatini 100 milioni e vedi che ti combina



Sono d'accordo

Soprattutto bisognerà lavorare molto sulle cessioni, evitando il disastro che si è confezionato l'anno scorso con giocatori regalati a destra e manca


----------



## lelito (1 Giugno 2016)

Dai ragazzi , mi fate ridere ancora vi preoccupate dei soldi che metteranno? la maggior parte dei colossi cinesi per una buona fetta appartengono alle banche statali cinesi e li non devono fare i conti con nessuno , stampano soldi a valanga .Quando si parla di Evergrande come ''troppo grande per fallire'' lo si dice perchè come ogni altro colosso sono sorvegliati al loro interno da entità statali che di certo non si precludono a immettere capitali nelle aziende avendo interessi. Li hanno una sovranità monetaria e ho detto tutto!!!!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Inoltre, c'è da aggiungere che *quest'estate galliani non ha assolutamente speso 100 milioni dato che i pagamenti erano dilazionati*, quindi ha speso male si, ma dire che Berlusconi ha investito un centone di tasca propria è una gran cavolata... Messaggio fatto passare esclusivamente per sottolineare "l'amore del presidente"



No no no, non diciamo cose inesatte per favore..da che mondo e mondo quando si parla di soldi spesi sul mercato si intendono i costi dei cartellini *per intero* e non considerando le rateazioni quindi se mi dicono che sono 100 milioni non si intende che posso prendere 4 giocatori da 100 milioni l'uno perché tanto li pagherò in 5 anni..


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Secondo me dipende. Cento milioni l'anno non sono pochi, se oltre a quei soldi hai la possibilità di reinvestire i soldi derivanti dalle cessioni.



Soprattutto 100 milioni non sono pochi se prescindono dal dover cedere per comprare..fateci caso, il Real ha preso James finanziandolo con la cessione di Di Maria però..poter dire spendo 100 milioni a prescindere è un lusso per pochi..


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No no no, non diciamo cose inesatte per favore..da che mondo e mondo quando si parla di soldi spesi sul mercato si intendono i costi dei cartellini *per intero* e non considerando le rateazioni quindi se mi dicono che sono 100 milioni non si intende che posso prendere 4 giocatori da 100 milioni l'uno perché tanto li pagherò in 5 anni..



Sul bilancio poi c'è scritto chiaramente: investimenti pari a 120 milioni


----------



## AndrasWave (1 Giugno 2016)

Ma quanti castelli in aria vi fate? A parte che ogni cifra citata non è ufficiale, ma anche solo 50 milioni ben spesi sono tanta roba a confronto con la miseria vissuta in questi anni. Inoltre non deciderebbe più Galliani il che equivale ad avere il doppio del budget.

Calma. A me basterebbe anche solo cambiare tutta la dirigenza e la guida tecnica.
Per tornare grandi bisogna andare passo per passo. Guai a voler tutto subito.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Ma quanti castelli in aria vi fate? A parte che ogni cifra citata non è ufficiale, ma anche solo 50 milioni ben spesi sono tanta roba a confronto con la miseria vissuta in questi anni. Inoltre non deciderebbe più Galliani il che equivale ad avere il doppio del budget.
> 
> Calma. A me basterebbe anche solo cambiare tutta la dirigenza e la guida tecnica.
> Per tornare grandi bisogna andare passo per passo. Guai a voler tutto subito.



Commento sagace, purtroppo ultimamente se ne leggono pochi come il tuo. Ma era prevedibile che afferrato il dito, si volesse prendere subito la mano e poi tutto il braccio... Berlusconi in questo ha assolutamente ragione: i tifosi non hanno né memoria, né pazienza.


----------



## Isao (1 Giugno 2016)

La Juve non spende nemmeno 50 mln all'anno. Basta una buona dirigenza e una gestione oculata per fare sfracelli con 100 mln.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Giugno 2016)

A me basterebbe un progetto serio con dirigenti capaci e una proprietà seria, e vedere sparire per sempre i due vecchi maledetti.

Poi tutto quello che arriverà in più sarà un gradito bonus.

Che voi sappiate, c'è qualche modo per farsi ibernare oggi e scongelare il 15? non ce la faccio


----------



## Devil (1 Giugno 2016)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Ma quanti castelli in aria vi fate? A parte che ogni cifra citata non è ufficiale, ma anche solo 50 milioni ben spesi sono tanta roba a confronto con la miseria vissuta in questi anni. Inoltre non deciderebbe più Galliani il che equivale ad avere il doppio del budget.
> 
> Calma. A me basterebbe anche solo cambiare tutta la dirigenza e la guida tecnica.
> Per tornare grandi bisogna andare passo per passo. Guai a voler tutto subito.



Concordo, indipendentemente dall'allenatore e dal mercato in questo momento l'unica cosa che conta è sfuggire al giogo di Galliani e Berlusconi. Una volta tolti di mezzo quei due potremo pensare al futuro, ma per ora dobbiamo solo concentrarci sull'esito positivo della trattativa


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Ma quanti castelli in aria vi fate? A parte che ogni cifra citata non è ufficiale, ma anche solo 50 milioni ben spesi sono tanta roba a confronto con la miseria vissuta in questi anni. Inoltre non deciderebbe più Galliani il che equivale ad avere il doppio del budget.
> 
> Calma. A me basterebbe anche solo cambiare tutta la dirigenza e la guida tecnica.
> Per tornare grandi bisogna andare passo per passo. Guai a voler tutto subito.



Adesso però non esageriamo, 50 milioni sono il budget di una squadra qualsiasi..stiamo parlando di un progetto per tornare al top o di un progetto per essere a livelli di un Tottenham?

Tutti noi non vediamo l'ora di liberarci di Berlusconi, io per primo non lo reggo più, però chi viene spero garantisca livelli da champions ecco


----------



## The P (1 Giugno 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> che ne sanno i giornalisti delle cifre?
> Sanno anche quando spenderanno Chelsea, Real, PSG, Juve ecc...ecc...? Il budget viene messo a disposizione in base alle necessità, non si stabilisce con anni di anticipo.
> Ma cosa pensano? Che abbiamo tutti il cervello bruciato?



In realtà il budget si gestisce minimo con piani annuali, ma nel caso di "penetrazione sul mercato" come questa i piani di investimento di solito sono quinquiennali e di conseguenza anche gli obiettivi (finanziari) da raggiungere.

Ciò non toglie però che si possa immettere nuovi capitali in base alle esigenze.

PS: quest'anno abbiamo spero più di 100mln per pendere 5 giocatori. Se vogliamo alzare l'asticella con 100mln ne prendiamo due. Ma davvero pensate che possano investire 100mln? 

Per me Festa non ha proprio idea di come funzioni il mondo del calcio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> La Juve non spende nemmeno 50 mln all'anno. Basta una buona dirigenza e una gestione oculata per fare sfracelli con 100 mln.



La Juve ha speso 26 milioni solo per Alex Sandro e 40 per Dybala...oltre agli altri...


----------



## Isao (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La Juve ha speso 26 milioni solo per Alex Sandro e 40 per Dybala...oltre agli altri...



66 mln. L'anno scorso quanti ne hanno spesi? Io non ricordo mercati della Juve oltre i 50 mln in media. Poi se vogliamo contare mln per mln...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Giugno 2016)

Per me quello che è più importante è avere un gruppo con la forza economica di tenere i giocatori forti. Possono anche mettere 150 milioni l'anno, ma se poi dicono al DS di vendere qualcuno perché bisogna fare delle plusvalenze per 40 milioni, o si mettono a 90° se uno sceicco offre tanti soldi per il Donnarumma di turno, possiamo comunque scordarci di tornare ad alti livelli.

Comunque mi sembra inutile preoccuparsi per le cifre. Spenderanno 700 milioni, dubito che lo facciano per comprare una squadra col modello Sassuolo/Udinese. 



AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Ma quanti castelli in aria vi fate? A parte che ogni cifra citata non è ufficiale, ma anche solo 50 milioni ben spesi sono tanta roba a confronto con la miseria vissuta in questi anni. Inoltre non deciderebbe più Galliani il che equivale ad avere il doppio del budget.
> 
> Calma. A me basterebbe anche solo cambiare tutta la dirigenza e la guida tecnica.
> Per tornare grandi bisogna andare passo per passo. Guai a voler tutto subito.



Avessimo avuto 50 milioni l'anno negli ultimi cinque anni (escluso questo), avremmo potuto prendere Vidal e Tevez (2011), Oscar (2012),Strootman e Benatia(2013),Nainngolan (2014)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La Juve ha speso 26 milioni solo per Alex Sandro e 40 per Dybala...oltre agli altri...


19 per Mandzukic e 18 per Zaza, però ne hanno incassati 40 da Vidal e 6 da Tevez.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La Juve ha speso 26 milioni solo per Alex Sandro e 40 per Dybala...oltre agli altri...



Si, ma ha incassato 30 per Vidal e si è liberata dell'ingaggio di Tevez, la Juve attualmente spende bene, non tantissimo, di certo si autofinanzia.


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 19 per Mandzukic e 18 per Zaza, però ne hanno incassati 40 da Vidal e 6 da Tevez.



e 28 da coman..


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> 66 mln. L'anno scorso quanti ne hanno spesi? Io non ricordo mercati della Juve oltre i 50 mln in media. Poi se vogliamo contare mln per mln...



Si ma non sempre trovi in un sol colpo a 0 Pogba e Pirlo e scovi un vidal a 15 milioni...oggi se vuoi rifondare servono moltissimi soldi..pensa solo a trovare un regista Top, se ti presenti dal PSG o dal Real per Verratti o Modric credi che 60 milioni bastino?
Se poi lo fai in casa ottimo, magari...ma non è scontato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> e 28 da coman..


Diciamo 7, gli altri 21 dovrebbero incassarli quest'estate col riscatto di Coman da parte del Bayern.


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo 7, gli altri 21 dovrebbero incassarli quest'estate col riscatto di Coman da parte del Bayern.



Si esatto...anche i 13 di ogbonna..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma non sempre trovi in un sol colpo a 0 Pogba e Pirlo e scovi un vidal a 15 milioni...oggi se vuoi rifondare servono moltissimi soldi..pensa solo a trovare un regista Top, se ti presenti dal PSG o dal Real per Verratti o Modric credi che 60 milioni bastino?
> Se poi lo fai in casa ottimo, magari...ma non è scontato


Verratti e Modric non te li vendono, ecco perché devi andare a prendere gente come Gomes, Tielemans, Herrera Ander ed Herrera Hector, o comunque gente così. Questi con 40 milioni, chi più chi meno, te li porti a casa.


----------



## Isao (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma non sempre trovi in un sol colpo a 0 Pogba e Pirlo e scovi un vidal a 15 milioni...oggi se vuoi rifondare servono moltissimi soldi..pensa solo a trovare un regista Top, se ti presenti dal PSG o dal Real per Verratti o Modric credi che 60 milioni bastino?
> Se poi lo fai in casa ottimo, magari...ma non è scontato



Ma non si può rifondare prendere il meglio sul mercato. Devi rifondare prendendo un po' del meglio e tanti in prospettiva. Il PSG ha ricostruito su una scommessa (Verratti) e una sicurezza (IBra). La strada è quella.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Verratti e Modric non te li vendono, ecco perché devi andare a prendere gente come Gomes, Tielemans, Herrera Ander ed Herrera Hector, o comunque gente così. Questi con 40 milioni, chi più chi meno, te li porti a casa.



40 milioni sono comunque bei soldoni..se parliamo di 50 milioni sono tutto il budget..e hai preso un regista decente, manco top..
Ripeto, 100 milioni in mani giuste sono ok, 50 siamo a poco per certe ambizioni..

E comunque rispetto ad o allo scenario futuro col nano va tutto benissimo


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Ma non si può rifondare prendere il meglio sul mercato. Devi rifondare prendendo un po' del meglio e tanti in prospettiva. Il PSG ha ricostruito su una scommessa (Verratti) e una sicurezza (IBra). La strada è quella.



Verratti è stato un colpo di genio ma hanno costruito con Ibra, Silva, Pastore, Lucas, Cavani, Luiz...insomma, hanno scaricato vagonate di milioni sul mercato..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Verratti è stato un colpo di genio ma hanno costruito con Ibra, Silva, Pastore, Lucas, Cavani, Luiz...insomma, hanno scaricato vagonate di milioni sul mercato..



I risultati?


----------



## Sherlocked (1 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non so voi, ma cento milioni al giorno d'oggi sono pochissimi



Sono d'accordo. A noi servono top player e con 100 mln ne compri uno, più giocatorini. Speravo in almeno 150 mln il primo anno, per costruire un ciclo vincente che poi ti permetta negli anni successivi di spendere un po' meno ogni anno. Ma comunque, devono mettersi in testa questi cinesi che ogni estate o sborsano 100 sacchi almeno oppure rimaniamo indietro. Basta guardare il mercato del Psg, dello United, del City..De Bruyne costato 80 mln, Di Maria 60....


----------



## Isao (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Verratti è stato un colpo di genio ma hanno costruito con Ibra, Silva, Pastore, Lucas, Cavani, Luiz...insomma, hanno scaricato vagonate di milioni sul mercato..



Torna indietro e riguarda il post di Il Re dell'Est. 100 mln all'anno hanno speso. Quindi non capisco qual è il problema. Poi se il tuo è un discorso irrazionale, dimmelo e non perdo tempo.


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Verratti è stato un colpo di genio ma hanno costruito con Ibra, Silva, Pastore, Lucas, Cavani, Luiz...insomma, hanno scaricato vagonate di milioni sul mercato..



si ma hanno strapagato giocatori che se trattavano un mese in più li pagavano la metà...


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. A noi servono top player e con 100 mln ne compri uno, più giocatorini. Speravo in almeno 150 mln il primo anno, per costruire un ciclo vincente che poi ti permetta negli anni successivi di spendere un po' meno ogni anno. Ma comunque, devono mettersi in testa questi cinesi che ogni estate o sborsano 100 sacchi almeno oppure rimaniamo indietro. Basta guardare il mercato del Psg, dello United, del City..De Bruyne costato 80 mln, Di Maria 60....


Hanno gonfiato il mercato e ora gente come de bruyne e martial costa 80 milioni ma quei soldi glieli chiedono solo a loro...sono convinto che de bruyne per esempio lo potevano portare via ad un terzo ma sti sceicchi sono polli da spennare.


----------



## Sherlocked (1 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Hanno gonfiato il mercato e ora gente come de bruyne e martial costa 80 milioni ma quei soldi glieli chiedono solo a loro...sono convinto che de bruyne per esempio lo potevano portare via ad un terzo ma sti sceicchi sono polli da spennare.



Perchè adesso che sa che siamo nelle mani dei Cinesi, quelli che hanno speso non ricordo quanti mln per Jackson Martinez, a noi non gonfiano i prezzi dei cartellini ? E comunque ormai è cosi, il mercato è ahimè questo. 100 mln se vuoi fin da subito e ripeto fin-da-subito tornare in champions league, sono un po' pochi, visto che le rivali partono già con una rosa molto ma molto migliore della nostra.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> I risultati?



Ah perchè i nostri? 

Comunque almeno in francia hanno vinto tutto, io ad oggi farei la firma per vincere continuamente scudi e coppe italia come la giuve.


----------



## Giangy (1 Giugno 2016)

Praticamente con i nuovi proprietari il PSG ha rifatto la squadra quasi da zero, hanno mandato via tutti i cessi in soli due anni, Areola, Jallet, Armand, Tiene, nene, Chantome, Hoarau, e comprato campioni come Thiago Silva, Marquinhos, Verratti, Lucas, Ibrahimovic, Cavani, questo in soli due anni. Per arrivare quasi al completo il PSG, investira ancora molto, anche se non e ancora attualmente del tutto al livello di squadre come Bayern Monaco, Barcellona, Real Madrid, ma già la rosa attuale del PSG e già superiore a quella di Arsenal, Liverpool, Chelsea, Juventus.


----------



## evangel33 (1 Giugno 2016)

Non mi importa quanto e se spenderanno per il mercato. Mi importa che facciano una dirigenza seria, guidata magari da una bandiera della nostra storia come Paolo Maldini.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La Juve ha speso 26 milioni solo per Alex Sandro e 40 per Dybala...oltre agli altri...



Si ma ne ha incassati 90 dai diritti champions.... 
non dovete dimenticare una cosa... avendo 240 milioni di simpatizzanti in Cina, provate a considerare che ognuno di questi tifosi possa "conferire" 1 € alla causa milan, MAGLIETTE,sciarpe etc, magari anche sotto "imposizione" del governo, quindi oltre ai 100 mln annui si aggiungono questi e voglio essere pessimista, non considero gli introiti della champions


----------



## pablog1585 (1 Giugno 2016)

confermo che la gestione stile juve è la migliore, da una parte si autofinanziano con lo stadio, dall'altra hanno abbastanza soldi dalle cessioni eccellenti per avere un ottimo staff e i giovani migliori da affiancare a campioni affermati... a noi è mancato uno staff/dirigenza all'altezza, lo stadio e i soldi per puntari su acquisti stile Verratti/Mandragora/Pogba quando erano sconosciuti


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Perchè adesso che sa che siamo nelle mani dei Cinesi, quelli che hanno speso non ricordo quanti mln per Jackson Martinez, a noi non gonfiano i prezzi dei cartellini ? E comunque ormai è cosi, il mercato è ahimè questo. 100 mln se vuoi fin da subito e ripeto fin-da-subito tornare in champions league, sono un po' pochi, visto che le rivali partono già con una rosa molto ma molto migliore della nostra.


Possono gonfiare quanto vogliono..basta non farsi prendere pr il naso...gli sceicchi si vede che non hanno problemi a sganciare soldi come noccioline ma se si mettessero a trattare certi giocatori li prenderebbero alla metà o ad un terzo..perchè dai,de bruyne è forte quanto vuoi ma ne vale 30 di milioni non 80. Mangala,Otamendi,david Luiz,Marquinhos,Lucas ecc ecc valevano la metà di quanto hanno speso per prenderli.


----------



## danjr (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Verratti è stato un colpo di genio ma hanno costruito con Ibra, Silva, Pastore, Lucas, Cavani, Luiz...insomma, hanno scaricato vagonate di milioni sul mercato..



Soldi buttati, bastavano solo ibra verratti e thiago...


----------



## danykz (1 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi, ho letto tutte queste pagine e alcuni di voi stanno perdendo la testa! Io accetterei pure un mercato penoso il primo anno, basta che ci liberiamo di quei 2 pazzi!! Avremo un DS serio, un allenatore serio , cosa chiedere di più? Finalmente ci sarà programmazione e non acquisti fatti a cavolo(sempre a comprare attaccanti senza motivo!).
Inoltre vi posso assicurare che quest anno verrano spesi intorno ai 150 mln, elsha è già della roma(14 mln o simile), luiz adriano va via a 10, menez a 5-6, risparmiamo l'ingaggio pesante di diego lopez e compagnia bella, arriviamo a 150 tondi!


----------



## danjr (1 Giugno 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Praticamente con i nuovi proprietari il PSG ha rifatto la squadra quasi da zero, hanno mandato via tutti i cessi in soli due anni, Areola, Jallet, Armand, Tiene, nene, Chantome, Hoarau, e comprato campioni come Thiago Silva, Marquinhos, Verratti, Lucas, Ibrahimovic, Cavani, questo in soli due anni. Per arrivare quasi al completo il PSG, investira ancora molto, anche se non e ancora attualmente del tutto al livello di squadre come Bayern Monaco, Barcellona, Real Madrid, ma già la rosa attuale del PSG e già superiore a quella di Arsenal, Liverpool, Chelsea, Juventus.



Il primo anno hanno preso solo sirigu, pastore, Lavezzi e qualche altro e non hanno nemmeno vinto il campionato! Comunque chi si lamenta di 100 mil si merita Berlusconi e Galliani per altri 100 anni. Indipendentemente da quanto metteranno, ci libereranno comunque dal male


----------



## admin (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...



Pochi 100 milioni ma, ad oggi, sono discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano.

Penso che, sempre ad oggi, nemmeno loro sappiamo quanto spenderanno da qui a cinque anni. E' davvero impossibile fare queste previsioni. Anche perchè ogni sessione di calciomercato, che è per forza di cose legata all'andamento della stagione stagione precedente, è una storia a sè.


----------



## Dapone (1 Giugno 2016)

Mi basta avere un progetto serio, con persone preparate e corrette. Tutto qui. 
Preferisco creare un progetto che sia da modello per tutto il calcio mondiale.
Sinceramente un modello Psg non sarebbe la mia soluzione preferita (sebbene non mi dispiacerebbe affatto).
La più grande cosa di questa cessione, per me, non sono i soldi ma la liberazione da certi personaggi.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pochi 100 milioni ma, ad oggi, sono discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> 
> Penso che, sempre ad oggi, nemmeno loro sappiamo quanto spenderanno da qui a cinque anni. E' davvero impossibile fare queste previsioni. Anche perchè ogni sessione di calciomercato, che è per forza di cose legata all'andamento della stagione stagione precedente, è una storia a sè.



Amen.


----------



## Giangy (1 Giugno 2016)

La Juventus investe bene anche nei giovani, come Alex Sandro, Rugani, Sturaro, Lemina, Zaza, Berardi, in più ci sono giovani top come Pogba, Dybala, Morata. Condivido in pieno che il progetto juve sia un modello da seguire.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pochi 100 milioni ma, ad oggi, sono discorsi che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
> 
> Penso che, sempre ad oggi, nemmeno loro sappiamo quanto spenderanno da qui a cinque anni. E' davvero impossibile fare queste previsioni.* Anche perchè ogni sessione di calciomercato, che è per forza di cose legata all'andamento della stagione stagione precedente, è una storia a sè*.



Questo è assolutamente vero. Ma possiamo comunque dormire su 7 guanciali: PSG e City mediamente hanno speso proprio 100M all'anno negli ultimi 5 anni. Poi ci sta che un anno ne spendi 150, un altro 60, un altro 100. Dipende da tantissime variabili.

Ma io sono sereno: Campopiano prima e Festa poi hanno fatto capire che ci saranno impegni scritti affinché si investano certe cifre anche sul mercato. Quindi, tutto sommato, Berlusconi non era così folle quando diceva che voleva queste cose nero su bianco.
Sinceramente questo per me è un bel gesto. Poteva intascarsi i 700M e dire: adesso sono fatti vostri. 

P.S. maliziosamente qualcuno potrebbe pensare che le future vittorie cinesi, così facendo, avranno comunque la firma di Silvio, ma lo vedo come un argomento piuttosto debole.


----------



## -Lionard- (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...


La parte relativa al calciomercato lascia il tempo che trova: nei 100 milioni sono compresi anche gli ingaggi? O solo i cartellini? E come si considerano gli ammortamenti? 

Insomma non mi fascerei la testa prima di essermela rotta. Il budget di mercato mi auguro che non lo sapremo mai perchè sarebbe un fantastico regalo alla concorrenza e soprattutto è molto variabile in un contesto come quello del calciomercato. 

Poniamo che i cinesi vogliano investire massimo 100 milioni in cartellini e si arrivi a fine agosto avendo già superato questa cifra. A fine agosto si scopre che Verratti (sparo un nome a caso) ha litigato pesantemente con Blanc e non rientra più nei progetti futuri del PSG. Secondo voi per arrivare ad un talento del genere non si mettono sul piatto fondi che originariamente non si sarebbe voluto investire? Tra l'altro questo è ciò che è successo nel 2002 con Nesta e nel 2010 con Ibra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> si ma hanno strapagato giocatori che se trattavano un mese in più li pagavano la metà...



Solo Luiz..Silva pagato 45 e Cavani 60 era il loro prezzo..a me quelli del PSG non sembrano ******* tipo il City che sono arrivati e hanno speso 45 milioni per Binho e ce en davano 120 per kakà..


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> Torna indietro e riguarda il post di Il Re dell'Est. 100 mln all'anno hanno speso. Quindi non capisco qual è il problema. Poi se il tuo è un discorso irrazionale, dimmelo e non perdo tempo.



Il mio discorso era partito da qualcuno che aveva detto "bastano 50 milioni"


----------



## DannySa (1 Giugno 2016)

Io ho come la sensazione che i soldi verranno spesi a seconda delle necessità e di quello che richiede il momento, mi spiego meglio, abbiamo la necessità di dover comprare qualcuno di livello in mezzo? bene quello è il primo obbiettivo e il tutto viene prima concordato col nuovo allenatore.
Si individuano i giocatori, si tratta e si porta a casa; ovviamente chiunque vorrebbe pensare di poter andare ed offrire 60 mln a botta, ma il mercato non si fa così, noi dobbiamo ripartire completamente e per ripartire dobbiamo puntare alla qualità, senza gonfiare i prezzi ma avendo la capacità di trattare il giocatore giusto al momento giusto (e questo può valere 20 mln come 30 come 10).
Il mercato poi è strano, si parla di 100 mln come se fosse una cifra da scalare ma non si tiene conto delle cessioni e dello spazio liberato dai giocatori inutili che se ne devono andare, se proprio vogliamo indicare una cifra importante da cui ripartire penso si avvicini a 140-150 mln l'anno, questi soldi se usati bene potrebbero pure avanzare.
Fate conto che i cinesi entrerebbero a piè pari nel calcio che conta, una volta preso il giocatollino lo vorranno utilizzare al meglio, magari spinti dalla voglia di partire bene e creare una rosa competitiva.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> I risultati?



Quarti di champions costanti e se non beccavano sempre il Barca forse facevano pure meglio..quest'anno col City hanno buttato via la stagione..
Essere perennemente nelle prime 8 d'Europa non mi pare poco..


----------



## Aragorn (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...



Festa ha veramente sparato una marea di notizie tutte in una volta. In ogni caso continuo a prendere con le molle tutte queste indiscrezioni, alcune parti mi sembrano addirittura fantasiose (_A Silvio Berlusconi è stato offerto il ruolo di presidente onorario, su richiesta degli stessi investitori cinesi_ ). Come dicevo ieri sera bisogna pazientare che questa gente esca ufficialmente allo scoperto, vero che le non smentite possono già essere di per loro una conferma ma nel dubbio meglio volare bassi.


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Questo è assolutamente vero. Ma possiamo comunque dormire su 7 guanciali: PSG e City mediamente hanno speso proprio 100M all'anno negli ultimi 5 anni. Poi ci sta che un anno ne spendi 150, un altro 60, un altro 100. Dipende da tantissime variabili.
> 
> Ma io sono sereno: Campopiano prima e Festa poi hanno fatto capire che ci saranno impegni scritti affinché si investano certe cifre anche sul mercato. Quindi, tutto sommato, Berlusconi non era così folle quando diceva che voleva queste cose nero su bianco.
> Sinceramente questo per me è un bel gesto. Poteva intascarsi i 700M e dire: adesso sono fatti vostri.
> ...


Non è un argomento debole Re. Senz'altro Berlusconi avrà anche un valore affettivo per il Milan ma non si può non pensare che voglia vendere a ricconi per uscirne da eroe.E da presidente onorario potrà anche avere un ritorno di immagine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2016)

Via Galliani e con 100 milioni fai una buona squadra, decorosa e che può lottare per il terzo posto da subito. Una squadra che magari a marzo è ancora in lotta per qualcosa, non che a novmbre è già fuori da ogni discorso.

Siamo sempre lì. Non guardate tanto il valore numerico, quanto al rinnovamento dirigenziale e la qualità del progetto.

Se mi confermassero che resta il solito management con quei soldi allora si, comincerei a preoccuparmi seriamente anch'io. Ne servirebbero 400 di milioni per compensare i danni sicuri.


----------



## Reblanck (1 Giugno 2016)

Partirei subito dal dire che molte volte questo Festa in questo forum è stato dato come fonte non attendibile o meglio se da notizie buone e che ci piacciono è attendibile altrimenti non lo è e anche su questo ci sarebbe da discutere.
Poi parlando del articolo che è sicuramente un bel articolo xD si parla di soldi e tanti investimenti che ad oggi è difficile dire se saranno fatti perché come ripeto sempre dobbiamo fare i conti con sua santità Berlusconi alla fine.
Leggo che i soldi sono pochi etc etc io mi dico mamma mia ma magari facessero tutto questi investimenti e poi voglio ricordare che se davvero Berlusconi vende e questi cinesi vogliono davvero fare tutti questi investimenti inizialmente visto la situazione in cui ci troviamo i grandi giocatori (i famosi TOP player) inizialmente non vengono al Milan ma lo faranno nel momento in cui il progetto sarà solido,duraturo e vincete.


----------



## koti (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ChinaPower (500M in 5 anni) VS PSG (dati transfermarkt)
> 11/12: 107M
> 12/13: 150M
> 13/14: 135M
> ...


A parte i soldi per i cartellini bisognerà vedere quanto siano disposti a spendere per gli ingaggi. Un conto è avere un tetto massimo di 5/6 milioni, un altro è poter offrire stipendioni da 10 milioni o più all'anno.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (1 Giugno 2016)

Secondo me è più facile spendere più di 100 sul mercato quest'anno visto che non siamo in europa e quindi non siamo soggetti del FPF di UEFA, cosa che lo è l'inter... Poi in caso ritornassimo in europa, allora i 100 mln sul mercato sono fattibili, 100 sono pure abbastanza visto che servirebbero solo 2, max 3 per rinforzarci bene.... e servono 2-3 giocatori che sanno fare la differenza


----------



## Isao (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il mio discorso era partito da qualcuno che aveva detto "bastano 50 milioni"



50 non bastano. Non ora. Bastano se sei la Juve con una buona base e comunque non ci vinci la champions. 100 mln invece sono giusti per ambire anche alla champions. Per vincere poi serve altro.


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Solo Luiz..Silva pagato 45 e Cavani 60 era il loro prezzo..a me quelli del PSG non sembrano ******* tipo il City che sono arrivati e hanno speso 45 milioni per Binho e ce en davano 120 per kakà..



Beh marquinhos a 30 dopouna stagione buona con la Roma è stato un azzardo di denaro...lucas moura a 40 milioni, anche se ora li vale, al tempo era stata una spesa monstre.Quelli del city non hanno invece il senso della misura...ma nemmeno quelli dello united.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Partirei subito dal dire che molte volte questo Festa in questo forum è stato dato come fonte non attendibile o meglio se da notizie buone e che ci piacciono è attendibile altrimenti non lo è e anche su questo ci sarebbe da discutere.
> Poi parlando del articolo che è sicuramente un bel articolo xD si parla di soldi e tanti investimenti che ad oggi è difficile dire se saranno fatti perché come ripeto sempre dobbiamo fare i conti con sua santità Berlusconi alla fine.
> Leggo che i soldi sono pochi etc etc io mi dico mamma mia ma magari facessero tutto questi investimenti e poi voglio ricordare che se davvero Berlusconi vende e questi cinesi vogliono davvero fare tutti questi investimenti inizialmente visto la situazione in cui ci troviamo i grandi giocatori (i famosi TOP player) inizialmente non vengono al Milan ma lo faranno nel momento in cui il progetto sarà solido,duraturo e vincete.



Sui cinesi nell'ultimo mese e mezzo Festa sta fornendo informazioni che trovano molteplici riscontri, quindi insieme a Campopiano è quello più credibile. Il fatto che in passato per alcuni non lo fosse, non vuol dire che oggi non possa esserlo.

Sul resto concordo perfettamente con te. Inizi finalmente a scioglierti...


----------



## zlatan (1 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi non abbiamo ancora venduto, e ci lamentiamo che 100 milioni sarebbero pochi... Non è che questi arrivano e devono vincere il campionato in carrozza, io per i prossimi 20 giorni, mi accontenterei di arrivare alla firma del preliminare, che poi il mercato lo faccia Galliani o che sarebbe meglio avere 200 milioni da spendere, è un fatto secondario. Se davvero si convince a vendere, accontentiamoci di 100 milioni e cerchiamo di arrivare terzi, il resto verrà di conseguenza. Io tremo all'idea dell'ital milan con Brocchi in panchina, e anche se le cose sembrano andare per il verso giusto, purtroppo io questo incubo che mi farebbe davvero allontanare dal calcio, è tutt'altro che irreale....


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...



Non ho capito.. Campopiano parla di un Berlusconi che ha già dato il si. Questo dice che in questi giorni che Berlusconi darà il via alla trattativa..


----------



## Aragorn (1 Giugno 2016)

La differenza primaria tra il Milan e la Juve è che quest'ultima, grazie al suicidio delle milanesi, negli ultimi anni ha potuto tranquillamente ritemprarsi creando una base tecnica solidissima che può essere rinforzata di anno in anno anche con investimenti molto inferiori ai 100 milioni (di cartellino). Noi invece abbiamo solo macerie, e al contrario dei bianconeri non dobbiamo ristrutturare ma bensì rifondare.


----------



## Devil (1 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> La differenza primaria tra il Milan e la Juve è che quest'ultima, grazie al suicidio delle milanesi, negli ultimi anni ha potuto tranquillamente ritemprarsi creando una base tecnica solidissima che può essere rinforzata di anno in anno anche con investimenti molto inferiori ai 100 milioni (di cartellino). Noi invece abbiamo solo macerie, e al contrario dei bianconeri non dobbiamo ristrutturare ma bensì rifondare.



Beh, pochi anni fa era l'esatto opposto, con Milan e Inter al top e la Juve semi disastrata.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non ho capito.. Campopiano parla di un Berlusconi che ha già dato il si. Questo dice che in questi giorni che Berlusconi darà il via alla trattativa..



Giornalai, chiaro che la trattativa è già partita, 
e da quello che trapela parrebbe che non vi siano nemmeno grossi punti in discussione,
occorre solo il si definitivo di Berlusconi alla firma, ma parrebbe che sia solo in attesa delle garanzie definitive. (i soldoni)


----------



## Aragorn (1 Giugno 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Beh, pochi anni fa era l'esatto opposto, con Milan e Inter al top e la Juve semi disastrata.



L'Inter due anni dopo il triplete ha venduto Eto'o e Sneijder per sostituirli con Zarate e Alvarez, mentre il Milan nel 2012 ha ceduto Ibra e Thiago per prendere Pazzini e Zapata. La Juve ha lavorato benissimo per rilanciarsi ma i regali arrivati da Milano sono stati una vera sciccheria. Secondo me le ipotesi sono tre: o si investe tantissimo, o si prende un DS bravissimo, o si spera che la Juve restituisca il favore smobilitando lo squadrone attuale.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Beh* marquinhos a 30 dopouna stagione buona con la Roma è stato un azzardo* di denaro...lucas moura a 40 milioni, anche se ora li vale, al tempo era stata una spesa monstre.Quelli del city non hanno invece il senso della misura...ma nemmeno quelli dello united.



Ti ricordo che noi abbiamo dovuto pagare Romagnoli 25 milioni dopo un anno titolare con la sampdoria...


----------



## danykz (1 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] se lo sai non riportarla, altrimenti dobbiamo prendere provvedimenti. Grazie.


----------



## Snake (1 Giugno 2016)

due giorni fa erano 300, adesso siamo passati a 100


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Isao ha scritto:


> 50 non bastano. Non ora. Bastano se sei la Juve con una buona base e comunque non ci vinci la champions. 100 mln invece sono giusti per ambire anche alla champions. *Per vincere poi serve altro*.



Per vincere a livello europeo in questi anni servono 5 anni minimo di organizzazione..serve creare un vero zoccolo duro ma puoi farlo solo se riesci a non dover sempre vendere i migliori (tipo la rometta)


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## Miracle1980 (1 Giugno 2016)

Queste voci sui milioni da investire non possono che essere bufale. Non sappiamo (sanno) nemmeno chi sono le persone che fanno parte della cordata...come e` possibile sapere quanti soldi vogliono investire? Dai...


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION] se lo sai non riportarla, altrimenti dobbiamo prendere provvedimenti. Grazie.



Se vabbé moh rifacciamo il siviglia...


----------



## wfiesso (1 Giugno 2016)

dunque almeno festa da buone notizie, e campopiano le conferma, bene così, perchè tutta stamattina in ogni radio si parlava SOLO DI INTER, di noi qualcuno diceva solo che si è in trattativa e stop, e manco tutti ci nominavano, diciamo che sentire tutte le tv e tutte le radio parlare solo di quelli la mi stava mettendo davvero molta strizza. 
mi domando però il perchè, ok, siamo in mano a berlusconi, e tutti lo odiano a morte, ok che il milan è scomodo per molti, ma a quale scopo tutti starebbero snobbando la nostra cessione? so che in sti giorni mi servirebbe una fornitura annuale di tampax, ma il dubbio mi viene e non riesco a togliermelo... aiutatemi


----------



## Hellscream (1 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> dunque almeno festa da buone notizie, e campopiano le conferma, bene così, perchè tutta stamattina in ogni radio si parlava SOLO DI INTER, di noi qualcuno diceva solo che si è in trattativa e stop, e manco tutti ci nominavano, diciamo che sentire tutte le tv e tutte le radio parlare solo di quelli la mi stava mettendo davvero molta strizza.
> mi domando però il perchè, ok, siamo in mano a berlusconi, e tutti lo odiano a morte, ok che il milan è scomodo per molti, ma a quale scopo tutti starebbero snobbando la nostra cessione? so che in sti giorni mi servirebbe una fornitura annuale di tampax, ma il dubbio mi viene e non riesco a togliermelo... aiutatemi



Perchè di là si hanno nomi e volti certi. Gente che si è esposta, che si è perfino fatta vedere allo stadio. E sono sicuro che fino a quando qualcuno di questa cordata che ci vuole comprare non si esporrà pubblicamente, continueranno a pensare che sta storia della cessione del Milan (memori dell'anno scorso con Bee) sia poco più che una barzelletta o pura campagna elettorale.


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Altrochè paure e paure...io mi aspetto la firma da un giorno all'altro..siamo entrati ufficialmente nelle famose 6-8 settimane di Galatioto.
Per quanto ne sappiamo, ogni giorno può essere quello buono.


----------



## wfiesso (1 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Perchè di là si hanno nomi e volti certi. Gente che si è esposta, che si è perfino fatta vedere allo stadio. E sono sicuro che fino a quando qualcuno di questa cordata che ci vuole comprare non si esporrà pubblicamente, continueranno a pensare che sta storia della cessione del Milan (memori dell'anno scorso con Bee) sia poco più che una barzelletta o pura campagna elettorale.



uhm... ragionamento assolutamente corretto, non ci avevo neanche pensato a questa cosa, ho la mente assolutamente poco lucida sulla questione, figurati adesso che pure quelli li stanno x vendere... grazie del sostegno


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Giugno 2016)

Siamo onesti dai: tutti qui dentro siete esaltati per la forza economica di questi presunti gruppi cinesi, la base è tornare subito a essere protagonisti in Italia e in Europa, ma mi sa che, AMMESSO che il prossimo anno saremmo in Champions (secondi, per me obiettivo minimo se entrano cinesi, staff importanti e buoni giocatori), mi sa che non potremmo permetterci i colpi da potenza mondiale del calcio che tanto si vocifera ora


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...



100 milioni vanno benissimo. Con un DS capace,vorrebbe dire almeno due o tre giocatori top a stagione. Quest'estate,per esempio,con 88 milioni compri Benatia (25 milioni stimati dai giornalisti),Pjanic (38 milioni di clausola rescissoria) e Ricardo Rodriguez (25 milioni di clausola rescissoria).
Detto ciò,concordo sul fatto che parlare di cifre precise adesso è prematuro. Non sappiamo nemmeno se la cessione andrà a buon fine.


----------



## Reblanck (1 Giugno 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Queste voci sui milioni da investire non possono che essere bufale. Non sappiamo (sanno) nemmeno chi sono le persone che fanno parte della cordata...come e` possibile sapere quanti soldi vogliono investire? Dai...



Non sappiamo (sanno) nemmeno se questa trattativa andrà in porto alla fine.
Si fasciano la testa prima di rompersela.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...



Leggendo certi commenti resto basito. Non scherziamo, 100 milioni all'anno sono tantissimi e credo che negli ultimi 5 anni nessun club abbia speso 500 milioni (cessioni *escluse*).
Ci vuole un pò di equilibrio, mica avremo sempre un AD-DS con carta bianca per regalare 45 milioni alla Roma.


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Siamo onesti dai: tutti qui dentro siete esaltati per la forza economica di questi presunti gruppi cinesi, la base è tornare subito a essere protagonisti in Italia e in Europa, ma mi sa che, AMMESSO che il prossimo anno saremmo in Champions (secondi, per me obiettivo minimo se entrano cinesi, staff importanti e buoni giocatori), mi sa che non potremmo permetterci i colpi da potenza mondiale del calcio che tanto si vocifera ora



Io sinceramente le figurine le lascio volentieri ai ragazzini di 13 anni fifadipendenti... per quanto mi riguarda si può costruire uno squadrone anche spendendo il giusto.Guardare il dortmund o l'atletico...se avessero avuto la forza economica e fascino per trattenere di anno in anno i loro campioni a quest'ora sarebbero tra le prime 6 fisse.


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Non sappiamo (sanno) nemmeno se questa trattativa andrà in porto alla fine.
> Si fasciano la testa prima di rompersela.



La testa è già rotta da un pezzo...lasciaci sognare please..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Giugno 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> 100 milioni vanno benissimo. Con un DS capace,vorrebbe dire almeno due o tre giocatori top a stagione. Quest'estate,per esempio,con 88 milioni compri Benatia (25 milioni stimati dai giornalisti),Pjanic (38 milioni di clausola rescissoria) e Ricardo Rodriguez (25 milioni di clausola rescissoria).
> Detto ciò,concordo sul fatto che parlare di cifre precise adesso è prematuro. Non sappiamo nemmeno se la cessione andrà a buon fine.



Rodriguez ha la clausola così bassa? Mamma mia...Magari lo prendessimo.


----------



## Reblanck (1 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> La testa è già rotta da un pezzo...



Ah questo lo avevo capito 

Non ti aspettare 10 cosi almeno non ci rimane male alla fine.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Giugno 2016)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Rodriguez ha la clausola così bassa? Mamma mia...Magari lo prendessimo.



Ovviamente non posso saperlo per certo,ma diverse testate lo danno vicino all'Arsenal e parlano di quella clausola.


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Ah questo lo avevo capito
> 
> Non ti aspettare 10 cosi almeno non ci rimane male alla fine.



Si papà...grazie TVB..ora vai a nanna.


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Rodriguez ha la clausola così bassa? Mamma mia...Magari lo prendessimo.



non è james...


----------



## DannySa (1 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente le figurine le lascio volentieri ai ragazzini di 13 anni fifadipendenti... per quanto mi riguarda si può costruire uno squadrone anche spendendo il giusto.Guardare il dortmund o l'atletico...se avessero avuto la forza economica e fascino per trattenere di anno in anno i loro campioni a quest'ora sarebbero tra le prime 6 fisse.



Il Milan probabilmente è l'unica squadra che avrebbe la forza economica (vedremo come va a finire la trattativa) e il fascino del grande club per mantenere i migliori giocatori ogni anno, su questo non c'è mai stata discussione fino al 2006, anno in cui il prossimo 70enne avrebbe dovuto cominciare a farsi da parte per poi procedere l'anno successivo, da vincente, alla cessione del Milan a uno dei tanti colossi che poi sono entrati nel calcio.
Qual è stato il problema, il Milan erano troppo forte, grande, stimato per poter essere ceduto a cifre scandalose (tipo squadrette come il Psg qualche anno dopo) e Berlusconi era ancora un egomaniac a livelli spropositati ed era ancora ben stabile nel mondo politico.
La situazione ora è cambiata ma un Milan ad altissimi livelli non credo si limiterebbe ad autofinanziarsi ogni anno con alcune cessioni importanti e alcune scommesse di mercato, quelle non sempre vanno bene ma se ne imbecchi 4-5 puoi aprire un ciclo proprio come la Juve.
Siamo in colpevole ritardo nei confronti del calcio italiano e ancora ce la stiamo sudando questa cessione, serviranno un paio di anni e di investimenti per tornare a livelli decenti, forse la scandalosità della Serie A ci potrà dare una mano ma il Milan in una maniera o nell'altra deve tornare forte come se non più di un tempo.


----------



## Fabius.85 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...



Leggo discussioni sulle cifre del futuro budget: chi lo ritiene troppo basso chi lo ritiene giusto ed equo. Io vorrei solo ricordare che l'alternativa a questo "progetto" é L italmilan o il LeicesterMilan con Brocchi allenatore...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Presto verrà anche scelto il nome del nuovo veicolo.



Cioè? passano dall'Audi a Bmw o Mercedes??


----------



## __king george__ (1 Giugno 2016)

si ma se ho capito allora il titolo è sbagliato...non sono100 mil ogni anno x 5 anni, ma 400 mil in 5 anni

mah...è comunque il minimo che sottoscriverebbero come condizione per vendere....non è detto non possano essere di piu.....

sono le clausole pretese da silvio.....la normalità sarebbe che il venditore fa il prezzo della squadra e il compratore lo paga e acquista l'ac milan....poi quanto spende sono affari suoi....


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> non è james...



Ho capito di chi si tratta eh  il terzino sinistro del Wolfsburg. È comunque bassa per quanto mi riguarda con i prezzi che girano ai giorni d'oggi.


----------



## Julian4674 (1 Giugno 2016)

100 mln possono sembrare pochi perchè siamo meno di un sassuolo qualunque e abbiamo fretta di tornare dove ci spetta. con 100 mln all'anno secondo me si vogliono dai 3 ai 5 anni per tornare quelli di un tempo. ogni anno almeno 2 campioni e aspettare le scadenze dei contratti superlunghi e supercostosi dei cessi che ci ha lasciato in eredità il condor


----------



## Reblanck (1 Giugno 2016)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> 100 mln possono sembrare pochi perchè siamo meno di un sassuolo qualunque e abbiamo fretta di tornare dove ci spetta. con 100 mln all'anno secondo me si vogliono dai 3 ai 5 anni per tornare quelli di un tempo. ogni anno almeno 2 campioni e aspettare le scadenze dei contratti superlunghi e supercostosi dei cessi che ci ha lasciato in eredità il condor



Le persone credono che anche se arrivano i cinesi si mettono a spendere a destra e a manca milioni su milioni ma non sarà mai cosi, e anche se fosse le grandi squadra si costruiscono in più anni con accuratezza e non in una sessione di mercato la storia lo insegna, scegliere prima la persona e poi il calciatore.
La gente si crede che se arrivano in 1 stagione risolviamo tutto e torniamo belli e spendenti come un tempo ,ma non sarà mai cosi.
L'importante è che se davvero il Milan sarà ceduto (e io non ci credo) i nuovi proprietari siano persone serie e vogliose di investire ogni anno nella squadra,nello stadio e anche piazzare gli uomini giusti al posto giusto...Poi se succede tutto questo prima o poi vinci.
Non è difficile fare meglio della situazione attuale.
Ma parlare di tutto questo a me pare davvero inutile fino a che il Milan non sarà ceduto,intanto speriamo che vendendo il Milan e poi facciamo questi discorso perché fino ad adesso a me non mi risulta che il Milan sia venduto.


----------



## Clarenzio (1 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ma se ho capito allora il titolo è sbagliato...non sono100 mil ogni anno x 5 anni, ma 400 mil in 5 anni
> 
> mah...è comunque il minimo che sottoscriverebbero come condizione per vendere....non è detto non possano essere di piu.....
> 
> sono le clausole pretese da silvio.....la normalità sarebbe che il venditore fa il prezzo della squadra e il compratore lo paga e acquista l'ac milan....poi quanto spende sono affari suoi....



Non lo so quanti saranno questi benedetti soldi, ma già il fatto di avere dei dirigenti seri sarà il più grande passo in avanti auspicabile.
Avere qualcuno che non ti dice: i soldi di Bacca vanno a bilancio, eeeh dobbiamo (s)vendere Rami perchè in difesa siamo troppi, eeeh ma 100 milioni comprese le minusvalenze e le plusvalenze (fasulle) e gli stipendi dei giocatori (con annesse mazzette ai procuratori), senza poi considerare tutte le frignacce sulla tassazione differente (questo discorso legato alle spagnole non vale più da anni) ecc..
Dai, se spesi bene con 80-100 milioni torni a giocartela quanto meno in Italia. L'inter in 2 anni di gestione intelligente si è portata avanti spendendo molto meno (compra con i pagherò e rivende bene o rispedisce al mittente).


----------



## Roger84 (1 Giugno 2016)

100milioni freschi in questa stagione di mercato sarebbero molti considerando che ci sarebbe da aggiungere:
- Bacca 25/30mln
- Luiz Adriano 10/15mln
- Menez 5mln
- Kucka 5mln 

Ingaggi risparmiati:
- Balotelli 4.5mln
- Diego Lopez 10mln
- Boateng 3mln
- Alex 3mln
- Mexes 4mln
(gli ingaggi dei giocatori non li ricordo tutti di preciso)

Morale della favola, facendo cessioni oculate si ricaverebbero altri 50milioni, + i cartellini....

Se veramente verrà Emery e un Ds da affiancare a Galliani, possiamo lottare tranquillamente per la Champions....


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Siamo onesti dai: tutti qui dentro siete esaltati per la forza economica di questi presunti gruppi cinesi, la base è tornare subito a essere protagonisti in Italia e in Europa, ma mi sa che, AMMESSO che il prossimo anno saremmo in Champions (secondi, per me obiettivo minimo se entrano cinesi, staff importanti e buoni giocatori), mi sa che non potremmo permetterci i colpi da potenza mondiale del calcio che tanto si vocifera ora



Tutto è legato strettamente al giro d'affari che si riuscirà a mettere in piedi in Cina..anche col calcio in generale dico, se la serie A diventasse con club cinesi il punto di riferimento calcistico in Asia si parlerebbe diritti TV a 9 zeri e allora cambia tutto anche nel rapporto con la premier, inoltre ci sono le partnership con gli sponsor e anche l'eventuale quotazione o azionariato popolare in Cina..

Voglio dire, se le cose vanno nel modo giusto si arriva ad avere un giro d'affari al pari dei grandissimi club europei come Real e Barca e quindi la possibilità di spesa sarà al loro livello


----------



## Reblanck (1 Giugno 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> 100milioni freschi in questa stagione di mercato sarebbero molti considerando che ci sarebbe da aggiungere:
> - Bacca 25/30mln
> - Luiz Adriano 10/15mln
> - Menez 5mln
> ...



Non hanno senso questi conti e poi porta pure male.
Sperate\Speriamo che il Milan sia ceduto e poi parliamo di mercato,dirigenti e soldi fino a quel momento è aria fritta.
Non sappiamo con certezza di chi ci sia dietro a questa cordata sopratutto non sappiamo se Berlusconi vende e voi parlate di mercato,ingaggi e dirigenti ma de che stiamo a parlà ?


----------



## danykz (1 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Non hanno senso questi conti e poi porta pure male.
> Sperate\Speriamo che il Milan sia ceduto e poi parliamo di mercato,dirigenti e soldi fino a quel momento è aria fritta.
> Non sappiamo con certezza di chi ci sia dietro a questa cordata sopratutto non sappiamo se Berlusconi vende e voi parlare di mercato,ingaggi e dirigenti ma de che stiamo a parlà ?



Non sappiamo se Berlusconi vende?  io non capisco perchè tu debba insistere con questo registro! Berlusconi venderà al 101%, troppi indizi e fatti CONCRETI portano a questo e ieri è arrivato l'ultimo SI, ora come ora B. non può più tirarsi indietro, è fatta! Svegliati amico e sii più ottimista


----------



## Roger84 (1 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Non hanno senso questi conti e poi porta pure male.
> Sperate\Speriamo che il Milan sia ceduto e poi parliamo di mercato,dirigenti e soldi fino a quel momento è aria fritta.
> Non sappiamo con certezza di chi ci sia dietro a questa cordata sopratutto non sappiamo se Berlusconi vende e voi parlate di mercato,ingaggi e dirigenti ma de che stiamo a parlà ?



Un po' di ottimismo non guasterebbe considerando che siamo nel forum del Milan!!!
Se vogliamo deprimerci, basta guardare qlc programma sportivo con i vari fenomeni che stanno gufando e che portano veramente sfiga! Loro!!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Non sappiamo se Berlusconi vende?  io non capisco perchè tu debba insistere con questo registro! Berlusconi venderà al 101%, troppi indizi e fatti CONCRETI portano a questo e* ieri è arrivato l'ultimo SI*, ora come ora B. non può più tirarsi indietro, è fatta! Svegliati amico e sii più ottimista



Ma veramente è l'ennesimo SI ad andare avanti a trattare...che è poi quello per cui tutti ci stanno deridendo, perché non si capisce cosa altro ancora si deve trattare...insomma, il solito circo mediatico del nano


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Non sappiamo se Berlusconi vende?  io non capisco perchè tu debba insistere con questo registro! Berlusconi venderà al 101%, troppi indizi e fatti CONCRETI portano a questo e ieri è arrivato l'ultimo SI, ora come ora B. non può più tirarsi indietro, è fatta! Svegliati amico e sii più ottimista



Avete un concetto un po' particolare di "fatto concreto" 

Comunque oh, il 15 è dietro l'angolo, ormai aspettiamo e vediamo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente è l'ennesimo SI ad andare avanti a trattare...che è poi quello per cui tutti ci stanno deridendo, perché non si capisce cosa altro ancora si deve trattare...insomma, il solito circo mediatico del nano



E' l'ultimo SI, quello dovuto al gradimento della cordata che come dice Campopiano è stata completamente rivelata. Adesso devono solo stendersi i contratti per le firme. Non è quindi un SI a trattare, ma un SI a firmare perché ormai si è convinto anche della forza della cordata. 
Il passo tra le due cose è breve, ma ovviamente la stampa sta facendo capire tutt'altro.


----------



## danykz (1 Giugno 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Avete un concetto un po' particolare di "fatto concreto"
> 
> Comunque oh, il 15 è dietro l'angolo, ormai aspettiamo e vediamo.



Ti parlo perchè sono nell'ambito economico (laureato e master), concedendo un'esclusiva al 90% la trattativa avrà esito positivo; ogni settimana che passa aumenta la percentuale del 2,5%, il 95% non ti è sufficiente?


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ti parlo perchè sono nell'ambito economico (laureato e master), concedendo un'esclusiva al 90% la trattativa avrà esito positivo; ogni settimana che passa aumenta la percentuale del 2,5%, il 95% non ti è sufficiente?




In questo caso?
Neppure lontanamente. 

ps: complimenti per il master!


----------



## wfiesso (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' l'ultimo SI, quello dovuto al gradimento della cordata che come dice Campopiano è stata completamente rivelata. Adesso devono solo stendersi i contratti per le firme. Non è quindi un SI a trattare, ma un SI a firmare perché ormai si è convinto anche della forza della cordata.
> Il passo tra le due cose è breve, ma ovviamente la stampa sta facendo capire tutt'altro.



Detta in parole così semplici l'ho capita pure io che sono una capra xD 15 - 20 giorni e tutto finirà, nel bene o nel male almeno finirà questa agonia


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Giugno 2016)

Per come il re del mercato ci ha ridotti, 100 milioni all'anno sono anche pochi. Secondo me realisticamente potremmo tornare subito a lottare per il terzo posto, poi l'anno dopo per lo scudetto. Dopo 4 anni potremmo puntate alla vittoria in Champions. Soprattutto all'inizio secondo me non dobbiamo sbagliare niente negli acquisti. Io personalmente punterei a un mix di giovani dal talento indiscusso accompagnati da qualche campione affermato ma non di primissimo pelo. C'è bisogno di personalità e di qualcuno che sappia infondere una mentalità vincente a una squadra che non sa più cosa significhi giocare per una maglia gloriosa come quella del Milan. Un nome su tutti che non rappresenta una necessità bensì un IMPERATIVO CATEGORICO è Zlatan Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' l'ultimo SI, quello dovuto al gradimento della cordata che come dice Campopiano è stata completamente rivelata. Adesso devono solo stendersi i contratti per le firme. Non è quindi un SI a trattare, ma un SI a firmare perché ormai si è convinto anche della forza della cordata.
> Il passo tra le due cose è breve, ma ovviamente la stampa sta facendo capire tutt'altro.



Ok, allora siamo fiduciosi..diciamo che con Berlusconi ormai siamo abituati malissimo e quindi vorremmo tutti la certezza di essere ad un "punto di non ritorno"...invece purtroppo siamo ancora in quella fase dove il nano pone delle richieste che possono far saltare tutto


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per come il re del mercato ci ha ridotti, 100 milioni all'anno sono anche pochi. Secondo me realisticamente potremmo tornare subito a lottare per il terzo posto, poi l'anno dopo per lo scudetto. Dopo 4 anni potremmo puntate alla vittoria in Champions. Soprattutto all'inizio secondo me non dobbiamo sbagliare niente negli acquisti. Io personalmente punterei a un mix di giovani dal talento indiscusso accompagnati da qualche campione affermato ma non di primissimo pelo. C'è bisogno di personalità e di qualcuno che sappia infondere una mentalità vincente a una squadra che non sa più cosa significhi giocare per una maglia gloriosa come quella del Milan. Un nome su tutti che non rappresenta una necessità bensì un IMPERATIVO CATEGORICO è Zlatan Ibrahimovic.



In italia 100 milioni sono lusso da sceicchi..guardate che la roma e il napoli se va bene al netto delle cessioni investiranno si e no 30 milioni l'anno ma non sono nemmeno sicuro...
E comunque non è vero che la base è del tutto scadente:
Donnarumma
Abate
Romagnoli
De Sciglio/Antonelli
Bonaventura
Bacca

Insomma, qualcosa di decente c'è dai..con 4-5 innesti seri (di cui uno l'Innominabile) si torna a competere senza problemi per il secondo posto..la Juve per ora è lontana


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Belinazzo, intervistato da Radio24, per la trasmissione "Tutti convocati" Fininvest cederebbe il Milan domani mattina, al contrario Berlusconi mai.*



si , e ieri ha dato il suo ok per sport .


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Giugno 2016)

*Secondo Belinazzo, intervistato da Radio24, per la trasmissione "Tutti convocati" Fininvest cederebbe il Milan domani mattina, al contrario Berlusconi mai.*


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...


.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Belinazzo, intervistato da Radio24, per la trasmissione "Tutti convocati" Fininvest cederebbe il Milan domani mattina, al contrario Berlusconi mai.*



Secondo me con la credibilità che s'è costruito Berlusconi in questi anni, pure dopo le (eventuali per scaramanzia) firme, tanta gente continuerà a dire che sono tutte bugie


----------



## Miracle1980 (1 Giugno 2016)

Con Ibra non lotti per il terzo posto...punti allo scudetto. Sopratutto in un campionato mediocre come quello italiano.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Secondo me con la credibilità che s'è costruito Berlusconi in questi anni, pure dopo le (eventuali per scaramanzia) firme, tanta gente continuerà a dire che sono tutte bugie



Poi ci lamentiamo che non ne parla nessuno. Ma come si fa a fare discorsi seri con questo qui ?


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> si , e ieri ha dato il suo ok per sport .



Fininvest da anni darebbe via il milan, non è una storia nuova ma risaputa. Il super eroe di gamba corta invece sta valutando, ponderando, spulciando, rovistando i cinesi....
Prossima tappa?? La mappa genetica dei componenti la cordata???


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Belinazzo, intervistato da Radio24, per la trasmissione "Tutti convocati" Fininvest cederebbe il Milan domani mattina, al contrario Berlusconi mai.*



Ceerto infatti l'esclusiva l'ha concessa a Topo Gigio;Poi è talmente convinto di non cedere che va a dire almeno 3 volte al giorno in TV il contrario.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Belinazzo, intervistato da Radio24, per la trasmissione "Tutti convocati" Fininvest cederebbe il Milan domani mattina, al contrario Berlusconi mai.*



Aridaje co ste sensazioni... ma questo fa il giornalista o il sensitivo?


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Aridaje co ste sensazioni... ma questo fa il giornalista o il sensitivo?



Ci sta solo indirizzando a chi passare la penna per la firma


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Belinazzo, intervistato da Radio24, per la trasmissione "Tutti convocati" Fininvest cederebbe il Milan domani mattina, al contrario Berlusconi mai.*



O mio dio, o mio dio


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Giugno 2016)

Ma per favore, tutti gli indizi vanno in una sola direzione e qualcuno si fa davvero spaventare da queste fregnacce?


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Belinazzo, intervistato da Radio24, per la trasmissione "Tutti convocati" Fininvest cederebbe il Milan domani mattina, al contrario Berlusconi mai.*



Le sensazioni di Belinazzo? Cioè molti sparlano senza sapere nulla, quando s'è capito, che aldilà delle dichiarazioni di rito, la situazione è chiara e FATTA. Altro che Berlu indeciso....


----------



## Gekyn (1 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> O mio dio, o mio dio



Veramente non si può leggere Belinazzo, come diciamo noi in liguria è un belinone


----------



## robs91 (1 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ceerto infatti l'esclusiva l'ha concessa a Topo Gigio;Poi è talmente convinto di non cedere che va a dire almeno 3 volte al giorno in TV il contrario.


L' esclusiva vale poco perché può tirarsi fuori quando vuole e anche le sue dichiarazioni visto che è un bugiardo patentato.


----------



## Devil (1 Giugno 2016)

Comunque ragazzi il livello del giornalismo italiano è imbarazzante. Ma che dichiarazione sarebbe? lo sappiamo da un anno che Fininvest non vede l'ora di liberarsi del Milan e che Berlusconi è più titubante. Che razza di uscita è questa? boh


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> L' esclusiva vale poco perché può tirarsi fuori quando vuole e anche le sue dichiarazioni visto che è un bugiardo patentato.



Teoricamente da ieri non è più così,con l'assenso dato da Berlusconi sono scattete automaticamente le penali quindi adesso nel caso Silvio deve cacciare il grano.


----------



## danykz (1 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Teoricamente da ieri non è più così,con l'assenso dato da Berlusconi sono scattete automaticamente le penali quindi adesso nel caso Silvio deve cacciare il grano.



Per adesso non ci sono penali(si aspetta il preliminare), però diciamo che ormai è impossibile tirarsi indietro, qua la gente non ha capito che se silvio non voleva vendere, non spendeva soldi e risorse in una trattativa del genere!


----------



## prebozzio (1 Giugno 2016)

Come ha fatto [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] a quotare il messaggio di [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] prima che venisse pubblicato?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Giugno 2016)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per come il re del mercato ci ha ridotti, 100 milioni all'anno sono anche pochi. Secondo me realisticamente potremmo tornare subito a lottare per il terzo posto, poi l'anno dopo per lo scudetto. Dopo 4 anni potremmo puntate alla vittoria in Champions. Soprattutto all'inizio secondo me non dobbiamo sbagliare niente negli acquisti. Io personalmente punterei a un mix di giovani dal talento indiscusso accompagnati da qualche campione affermato ma non di primissimo pelo. C'è bisogno di personalità e di qualcuno che sappia infondere una mentalità vincente a una squadra che non sa più cosa significhi giocare per una maglia gloriosa come quella del Milan. Un nome su tutti che non rappresenta una necessità bensì un IMPERATIVO CATEGORICO è Zlatan Ibrahimovic.



Ma non è vero che sono pochi dai. Poi è ovvio che se il dirigente è un incapace con quei soldi non ci fai nulla, perché ne spenderai 70 per Sterling, ma con quel budget ti compri Benatia,Witsel,Kovacic e puoi pure pagare lo stipendio di Ibra.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Come ha fatto [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] a quotare il messaggio di [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] prima che venisse pubblicato?



Me lo sono chiesto anch'io. O è un bug, o glielo hanno aggiunto, o prevede il futuro.


----------



## prebozzio (1 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Me lo sono chiesto anch'io. O è un bug, o glielo hanno aggiunto, o prevede il futuro.


O sono la stessa persona


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] e [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION] Colpa mia. L'ho cancellato credendo di aver sbagliato topic e poi rimesso.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...



.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Belinazzo, intervistato da Radio24, per la trasmissione "Tutti convocati" Fininvest cederebbe il Milan domani mattina, al contrario Berlusconi mai.*



.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Per adesso non ci sono penali(si aspetta il preliminare), però diciamo che ormai è impossibile tirarsi indietro, qua la gente non ha capito che se silvio non voleva vendere, non spendeva soldi e risorse in una trattativa del genere!



No,no le penali ci sono eccome,Berlusconi poteva tirarsi indietro senza pagare niente se ieri non dava il suo assenso.


----------



## danykz (1 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> No,no le penali ci sono eccome,Berlusconi poteva tirarsi indietro senza pagare niente se ieri non dava il suo assenso.



Dove lo hai letto?  mi sembra strano, non hanno firmato nulla di nuovo che preveda penali


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> No,no le penali ci sono eccome,Berlusconi poteva tirarsi indietro senza pagare niente se ieri non dava il suo assenso.



In realtà se ricordate bene può tirarsi indietro fino a giovedì... dal momento della presentazione della cordata/business plan (ieri), Silvio/Fininvest come da accordi stipulati hanno due giorni di tempo per tirarsi indietro senza penali, quindi oggi e domani. Oggi pare sia trascorso indenne, domani sarà sicuramente altrettanto  Anche perché ieri è già filtrato il suo gradimento, quindi... basta che nelle prossime 30 ore diano a Silvio le pillole giuste


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In realtà se ricordate bene può tirarsi indietro fino a giovedì... dal momento della presentazione della cordata/business plan (ieri), Silvio/Fininvest come da accordi stipulati hanno due giorni di tempo per tirarsi indietro senza penali, quindi oggi e domani. Oggi pare sia trascorso indenne, domani sarà sicuramente altrettanto  Anche perché ieri è già filtrato il suo gradimento, quindi... basta che diano a Silvio le pillole giuste



Si ma io ufficialità sull'ok di Berlusconi non ne vedo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In realtà se ricordate bene può tirarsi indietro fino a giovedì... dal momento della presentazione della cordata/business plan (ieri), Silvio/Fininvest come da accordi stipulati hanno due giorni di tempo per tirarsi indietro senza penali, quindi oggi e domani. Oggi pare sia trascorso indenne, domani sarà sicuramente altrettanto  Anche perché ieri è già filtrato il suo gradimento, quindi... basta che nelle prossime 30 ore diano a Silvio le pillole giuste



In pratica se entro giovedì non recede è come se il preliminare sia già firmato giusto?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Si ma io ufficialità sull'ok di Berlusconi non ne vedo.



Se vuoi il comunicato ufficiale pure per il gradimento della cordata caschi male, e pretendi pure troppo. Che a Berlusconi la cordata piaccia ormai lo hanno detto tutti, dall'Ansa passando per Campopiano e Festa.



Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In pratica se entro giovedì non recede è come se il preliminare sia già firmato giusto?



Non proprio ma quasi... diciamo che tirarsi dietro dopo giovedì gli farà male al portafogli (magari non tantissimo ma qualcosa gliela sfila). Ma se non si tira indietro fino a domani, poi al 99% si va a firmare il preliminare in carrozza, perché altri ostacoli non ci sarebbero


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In realtà se ricordate bene può tirarsi indietro fino a giovedì... dal momento della presentazione della cordata/business plan (ieri), Silvio/Fininvest come da accordi stipulati hanno due giorni di tempo per tirarsi indietro senza penali, quindi oggi e domani. Oggi pare sia trascorso indenne, domani sarà sicuramente altrettanto  Anche perché ieri è già filtrato il suo gradimento, quindi... basta che nelle prossime 30 ore diano a Silvio le pillole giuste



Da giovedì allora possiamo dire di essere all'80% dell tragitto?

Ricordiamoci sempre la vicenda surreale dello stadio..anche lì incombe una penale mica da ridere grazie alle bizze del nano..chissà se i cinesi sono stati informati in merito


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se vuoi il comunicato ufficiale pure per il gradimento della cordata caschi male, e pretendi pure troppo. Che a Berlusconi la cordata piaccia ormai lo hanno detto tutti, dall'Ansa passando per Campopiano e Festa.



Ho troppa paura del nano


----------



## danykz (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> In realtà se ricordate bene può tirarsi indietro fino a giovedì... dal momento della presentazione della cordata/business plan (ieri), Silvio/Fininvest come da accordi stipulati hanno due giorni di tempo per tirarsi indietro senza penali, quindi oggi e domani. Oggi pare sia trascorso indenne, domani sarà sicuramente altrettanto  Anche perché ieri è già filtrato il suo gradimento, quindi... basta che nelle prossime 30 ore diano a Silvio le pillole giuste



Non so, ma riguardo ciò sono un pò scettico, non hanno firmato nulla dove parla di queste penali.. Secondo me al massimo hanno fatto un patto tra gentiluomini


----------



## danykz (1 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi invece pensavo ad una cosa, stranamente Silvio nelle ultime due apparizioni in tv (rete 4 e rai 3), non ha parlato di milan.. Io la interpreto come una cosa iper positiva!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da giovedì allora possiamo dire di essere all'80% dell tragitto?
> 
> Ricordiamoci sempre la vicenda surreale dello stadio..anche lì incombe una penale mica da ridere grazie alle bizze del nano..chissà se i cinesi sono stati informati in merito



Leggi il mio ultimo quote a Trumpsconi poco sopra 



danykz ha scritto:


> Non so, ma riguardo ciò sono un pò scettico, non hanno firmato nulla dove parla di queste penali.. Secondo me al massimo hanno fatto un patto tra gentiluomini



Lo ha detto Campopiano che gli accordi sono questi e fidati che è così. Fino a giovedì Fininvest può tirarsi indietro senza rimetterci una lira. Poi invece qualcosa ci rimette. Ma visto che il nano ha già espresso gradimento alla cordata e business plan, possiamo stare tranquilli fin da subito. Da giovedì in poi, invece, possiamo direttamente staccare la spina fino a metà mese


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> In pratica se entro giovedì non recede è come se il preliminare sia già firmato giusto?



Se dopo Giovedì si tirasse indietro ci sarebbe delle penali da pagare A FAVORE dei cinesi quindi sappiamo bene che il nano non lo farà mai .


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Comunque secondo me [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] sa più di quanto ci dice ma ha promesso a Campopiano di non spifferare tutto 

Il che sarebbe estremamente positivo visto il suo ottimismo che mi sta tenendo a galla il morale..


----------



## wfiesso (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] sa più di quanto ci dice ma ha promesso a Campopiano di non spifferare tutto
> 
> Il che sarebbe estremamente positivo visto il suo ottimismo che mi sta tenendo a galla il morale..



Eh, il sospetto c'è xD


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

Comunque,ripeto quanto detto nel topic della Cessione dell'Inter:

La Stampa ed i Media con la questione della cessione del Milan hanno dimostrato a pieno titolo la loro inadeguatezza,non azzecandone manco mezza in più di due mesi.Si pensi ai CDA dati per certi con tanto di "questione di ore" per poi essere rinviati ripetutamente,si pensi ad ieri con Sky che se ne esce a sorpresa con "dalle parole di Berlusconi si intuisce che la trattativa è tornata ad uno stato *embrionale*" per poi venire sbugiardati dopo nemmeno mezza giornata dall'ANSA,DALL'A-N-S-A! aggiungici poi i colpi da maestro dei vari Bellinazzo & Co. con dichiarazioni pindariche tipo "Il gruppo dell'Inter ha più potenzialità di quello del Milan" (SETTE contro UNO) e ti rendi conto che in fatto di Giornalismo Sportivo in Italia siamo ai minimi storici,si salvano solo Campopiano e recentemente Festa,il resto è una valle di lacrime.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ragazzi invece pensavo ad una cosa, stranamente Silvio nelle ultime due apparizioni in tv (rete 4 e rai 3), non ha parlato di milan.. Io la interpreto come una cosa iper positiva!



Anche io. Soprattutto il non parlarne da Del Debbio, che aveva le domande programmate.
Vuol dire che il discorsetto sulla cessione del Milan non fa parte di una scaletta elettorale.


----------



## mrsmit (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] sa più di quanto ci dice ma ha promesso a Campopiano di non spifferare tutto
> 
> Il che sarebbe estremamente positivo visto il suo ottimismo che mi sta tenendo a galla il morale..



Anche io ho questo sospetto  anzi secondo me ha letto qualche carta di Campopiano, e la sua tranquillità in parte fa stare meglio anche me.


----------



## Reblanck (1 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Ti parlo perchè sono nell'ambito economico (laureato e master), concedendo un'esclusiva al 90% la trattativa avrà esito positivo; ogni settimana che passa aumenta la percentuale del 2,5%, il 95% non ti è sufficiente?



Il master quando ci sta di mezzo Berlusconi non conta niente,non la racconta mai giusta quello su via siamo seri.


----------



## Reblanck (1 Giugno 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Un po' di ottimismo non guasterebbe considerando che siamo nel forum del Milan!!!
> Se vogliamo deprimerci, basta guardare qlc programma sportivo con i vari fenomeni che stanno gufando e che portano veramente sfiga! Loro!!!



Non si tratta di essere ottimisti o pessimisti si tratta di essere realisti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Il master quando ci sta di mezzo Berlusconi non conta niente,non la racconta mai giusta quello su via siamo seri.



Facciamo un attimo di chiarezza , Berlusconi sulla menzogna ci ha costruito una carriera ed è veramente il capo a raccontarle . 
Da qui a dire che TUTTO sulla cessione sia falsità ce ne passa .


----------



## Reblanck (1 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Non sappiamo se Berlusconi vende?  io non capisco perchè tu debba insistere con questo registro! Berlusconi venderà al 101%, troppi indizi e fatti CONCRETI portano a questo e ieri è arrivato l'ultimo SI, ora come ora B. non può più tirarsi indietro, è fatta! Svegliati amico e sii più ottimista



Quali fatti concreti ? Berlusconi in campagna elettorale come ogni politico dice quello che la gente vuole sentire dire.
Ti aspettavi che dopo tutte le contestazioni diceva che non cedeva il Milan ?
Per fare un esempio del personaggio di cui parliamo "Non c'è nessuno che può venire da me e portarmi via Kaka " 10 giorno dopo è andato al Real.
Qua la discussione dovrebbe essere sul fatto che Berlusconi finga o non finga di voler cedere il Milan e basta.


----------



## Reblanck (1 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Facciamo un attimo di chiarezza , Berlusconi sulla menzogna ci ha costruito una carriera ed è veramente il capo a raccontarle .
> Da qui a dire che TUTTO sulla cessione sia falsità ce ne passa .



La trattativa c'è e cinesi sono seri , tutto il resto no.

Se ci fosse una penale in cui Berlusconi non dovesse cedere il Milan in cui deve pagare tot soldi o altre cose avrei un atteggiamento diverso ma siccome non c'è questa penale,Berlusconi dopo le elezioni può venire qua e dire che i cinesi non sono seri o che non hanno trovato l'accordo.
La discussione dovrebbe essere sul fatto che Berlusconi possa fingere o meno e non sui soldi del monopoli il mercato o altre cose.


----------



## Casnop (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...


Sarà dunque un fondo speculativo ad acquistare il Milan per conto del consorzio cinese, dice Carlo Festa. La scelta è legata ad un principio di stabilità del nucleo di investitori e del piano di investimenti. Questi hedge funds prevedono limiti temporali molto rigorosi all'uscita dal fondo, valorizzazioni solo all'uscita da esso, una gestione pluriennale delle risorse su obiettivi ben precisi, individuati preventivamente e non modificabili in corso d'opera se non al prezzo di una imprevedibile rinegoziazione del patto sociale. E se, come dice Festa, Fininvest è dentro sia pure in posizione di minoranza, è prevedibile che essa vi aderirà per pari tempo: quindi, uscita non immediata dal Milan, sia pure senza responsabilità di gestione. Le risorse sono senz'altro più ampie di quelle indicate, perché includono quelle, non indifferenti, relative all'avvio del progetto stadio, che saranno implementate da operazioni finanziarie collegate per reperire ulteriori mezzi per il completamento delle opere. Questo scenario esclude al momento, in linea di principio, la collocazione in Borsa, che sarebbe pregiudicata da patti sociali che escludono possibilità di scalate che in genere invogliano gli speculatori sul mercato. Si intende, evidentemente, lanciare il prodotto prima di farlo fruttare con le cessioni di piccole pezzature di capitale. Il management qui avrà un ruolo semplicemente decisivo nel piano, e c'è da immaginare che il supporto di Galatioto e dei suoi sarà soverchiante. I mezzi disponibili per il mercato giocatori saranno tanti, ma agli investitori conta in questa fase la stabilità e durevolezza del progetto, che difficilmente sarà compromesso da politiche su cartellini ed ingaggi che siano meno che razionali. L'augurio è che il tutto sia stato pensato da menti sapienti, e che raggiunga gli obiettivi: tra questi, far rispandere il fatturato su importi di eccellenza, per consegnare domani il meglio del Milan a sé stesso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> La trattativa c'è e cinesi sono seri , tutto il resto no.
> 
> Se ci fosse una penale in cui Berlusconi non dovesse cedere il Milan in cui deve pagare tot soldi o altre cose avrei un atteggiamento diverso ma siccome non c'è questa penale,Berlusconi dopo le elezioni può venire qua e dire che i cinesi non sono seri o che non hanno trovato l'accordo.
> La discussione dovrebbe essere sul fatto che Berlusconi possa fingere o meno e non sui soldi del monopoli il mercato o altre cose.


come no ? da dopodomani cioè 2 giorni dopo la presentazione della lista degli acquirenti il nano non può più tornare indietro SENZA PAGARE UNA PENALE . 

Domani ultimo vero giorno di sofferenza perchè non ce lo vedo proprio il nano a pagare 20/30 milioni di penale per tenersi un milan in perdita di 90 milioni .


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Sarà dunque un fondo speculativo ad acquistare il Milan per conto del consorzio cinese, dice Carlo Festa. La scelta è legata ad un principio di stabilità del nucleo di investitori e del piano di investimenti. Questi hedge funds prevedono limiti temporali molto rigorosi all'uscita dal fondo, valorizzazioni solo all'uscita da esso, una gestione pluriennale delle risorse su obiettivi ben precisi, individuati preventivamente e non modificabili in corso d'opera se non al prezzo di una imprevedibile rinegoziazione del patto sociale. E se, come dice Festa, Fininvest è dentro sia pure in posizione di minoranza, è prevedibile che essa vi aderirà per pari tempo: quindi, uscita non immediata dal Milan, sia pure senza responsabilità di gestione. Le risorse sono senz'altro più ampie di quelle indicate, perché includono quelle, non indifferenti, relative all'avvio del progetto stadio, che saranno implementate da operazioni finanziarie collegate per reperire ulteriori mezzi per il completamento delle opere. Questo scenario esclude al momento, in linea di principio, la collocazione in Borsa, che sarebbe pregiudicata da patti sociali che escludono possibilità di scalate che in genere invogliano gli speculatori sul mercato. Si intende, evidentemente, lanciare il prodotto prima di farlo fruttare con le cessioni di piccole pezzature di capitale. Il management qui avrà un ruolo semplicemente decisivo nel progetto, e c'è da immaginare che il supporto di Galatioto e dei suoi sarà soverchiante. I mezzi disponibili per il mercato giocatori saranno tanti, ma agli investitori conta in questa fase la stabilità e durevolezza del progetto, che difficilmente sarà compromesso da politiche su cartellini ed ingaggi che siano meno che razionali. L'augurio è che il tutto sia stato pensato da menti sapienti, e che raggiunga gli obiettivi: tra questi, far rispandere il fatturato su importi di eccellenza, per consegnare domani il meglio del Milan a sé stesso.



tutto giusto , non ci resta che aspettare .


----------



## 666psycho (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Vi siete ripresi? -)
> 
> 4-500M di investimenti in un lustro sbaglio o sono quelli investiti recentemente da PSG e compagnia cantante? Qualcuno può verificare? Grazie.
> 
> ...




dal 2011 fino adesso il psg ha speso sul mercato circa 558 milioni... Il primo anno con il petroliere il psg ha speso circa 107 milioni, il primo grande acquisto è stato Pastore, per 42 milioni. L'anno prima il Psg aveva speso 9 milioni


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Sarà dunque un fondo speculativo ad acquistare il Milan per conto del consorzio cinese, dice Carlo Festa. La scelta è legata ad un principio di stabilità del nucleo di investitori e del piano di investimenti. Questi hedge funds prevedono limiti temporali molto rigorosi all'uscita dal fondo, valorizzazioni solo all'uscita da esso, una gestione pluriennale delle risorse su obiettivi ben precisi, individuati preventivamente e non modificabili in corso d'opera se non al prezzo di una imprevedibile rinegoziazione del patto sociale. E se, come dice Festa, Fininvest è dentro sia pure in posizione di minoranza, è prevedibile che essa vi aderirà per pari tempo: quindi, uscita non immediata dal Milan, sia pure senza responsabilità di gestione. Le risorse sono senz'altro più ampie di quelle indicate, perché includono quelle, non indifferenti, relative all'avvio del progetto stadio, che saranno implementate da operazioni finanziarie collegate per reperire ulteriori mezzi per il completamento delle opere. Questo scenario esclude al momento, in linea di principio, la collocazione in Borsa, che sarebbe pregiudicata da patti sociali che escludono possibilità di scalate che in genere invogliano gli speculatori sul mercato. Si intende, evidentemente, lanciare il prodotto prima di farlo fruttare con le cessioni di piccole pezzature di capitale. Il management qui avrà un ruolo semplicemente decisivo nel piano, e c'è da immaginare che il supporto di Galatioto e dei suoi sarà soverchiante. I mezzi disponibili per il mercato giocatori saranno tanti, ma agli investitori conta in questa fase la stabilità e durevolezza del progetto, che difficilmente sarà compromesso da politiche su cartellini ed ingaggi che siano meno che razionali. L'augurio è che il tutto sia stato pensato da menti sapienti, e che raggiunga gli obiettivi: tra questi, far rispandere il fatturato su importi di eccellenza, per consegnare domani il meglio del Milan a sé stesso.



Concordo, il management rivestirà un ruolo decisivo in questa fase iniziale. Bisognerà sbagliare il meno possibile per evitare ulteriori handicap con la concorrenza. A te quella letterina di Monchi alla dirigenza del Siviglia non ha fatto drizzare le antenne? 
Pare fosse una proposta di rescissione consensuale, gentilmente respinta dagli spagnoli. A questo punto converrebbe usare altri metodi più persuasivi, magari degli indennizzi da versare agli spagnoli, per indorargli la pillola


----------



## markjordan (1 Giugno 2016)

se S tiene il 30% e chi ha il 70% ne mette 100 direi che intanto sarebbero 133 
tutto aleatorio x ora , oc-pacencia-e busdecul


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Quali fatti concreti ? Berlusconi in campagna elettorale come ogni politico dice quello che la gente vuole sentire dire.
> Ti aspettavi che dopo tutte le contestazioni diceva che non cedeva il Milan ?
> Per fare un esempio del personaggio di cui parliamo "Non c'è nessuno che può venire da me e portarmi via Kaka " 10 giorno dopo è andato al Real.
> Qua la discussione dovrebbe essere sul fatto che Berlusconi finga o non finga di voler cedere il Milan e basta.



L'intervista, o meglio, la conferenza stampa in cui Berlusconi disse quella frase era di gennaio e Kakà fu ceduto in Giugno..semmai fu vergognoso che a cose fatte disse intervistato da Pellegatti che avrebbe chiamato kakà il Lunedì dopo le elezioni per convincerlo a restare..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> dal 2011 fino adesso il psg ha speso sul mercato circa 558 milioni... Il primo anno con il petroliere il psg ha speso circa 107 milioni, il primo grande acquisto è stato Pastore, per 42 milioni. L'anno prima il Psg aveva speso 9 milioni



Si, l'ho detto qualche pagina fa  

http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rob...-allanno-per-5-anni-vt37183-6.html#post969162


----------



## Casnop (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo, il management rivestirà un ruolo decisivo in questa fase iniziale. Bisognerà sbagliare il meno possibile per evitare ulteriori handicap con la concorrenza. A te quella letterina di Monchi alla dirigenza del Siviglia non ha fatto drizzare le antenne?
> Pare fosse una proposta di rescissione consensuale, gentilmente respinta dagli spagnoli. A questo punto converrebbe usare altri metodi più persuasivi, magari degli indennizzi da versare agli spagnoli, per indorargli la pillola


Immagino che le selezioni di personale saranno molto accurate nelle prossime settimane, e quella del direttore sportivo, del responsabile del mercato, sarà una scelta cruciale. Monchi ha ricevuto qualche offerta, e ci ha pensato sul serio. Piuttosto, lo scenario descritto da Festa spiega l'attenzione di Berlusconi e di Fininvest sugli aspetti del piano industriale e del futuro management. Berlusconi non alludeva solo a quello del Milan quando parlava di "americani", ma proprio al fondo, di cui probabilmente Fininvest potrebbe fare parte, magari per una quota minore, inferiore al 30 per cento del capitale del club, quota acquistata con un concambio con le azioni del Milan. Scenario molto interessante, ovviamente da riscontrare.


----------



## Casnop (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo, il management rivestirà un ruolo decisivo in questa fase iniziale. Bisognerà sbagliare il meno possibile per evitare ulteriori handicap con la concorrenza. A te quella letterina di Monchi alla dirigenza del Siviglia non ha fatto drizzare le antenne?
> Pare fosse una proposta di rescissione consensuale, gentilmente respinta dagli spagnoli. A questo punto converrebbe usare altri metodi più persuasivi, magari degli indennizzi da versare agli spagnoli, per indorargli la pillola


Non stupirebbe il nome di Monchi. In Spagna è famoso per una cosa: bravo ad acquistare, eccezionale nel vendere. Il suo stato di servizio in materia di plusvalenze su cessioni è impressionante. Ed agli occhi del cinese questa è musica del Cielo. Il mercato si fa anche e soprattutto con questi mezzi.


----------



## Theochedeo (1 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> La trattativa c'è e cinesi sono seri , tutto il resto no.
> 
> Se ci fosse una penale in cui Berlusconi non dovesse cedere il Milan in cui deve pagare tot soldi o altre cose avrei un atteggiamento diverso ma siccome non c'è questa penale,Berlusconi dopo le elezioni può venire qua e dire che i cinesi non sono seri o che non hanno trovato l'accordo.
> La discussione dovrebbe essere sul fatto che Berlusconi possa fingere o meno e non sui soldi del monopoli il mercato o altre cose.



Anche io sono scettico riguardo la figura di Berlusconi ma che vantaggio, anche personale ovviamente, avrebbe nel tenere il Milan in queste condizioni?


----------



## __king george__ (1 Giugno 2016)

finche non c'è il preliminare NON ci sono penali quindi la sicurezza è relativa secondo me

se ci sono penaline come voi dite di 20/30 milioni figurati se silvio si fa problemi a pagarle se non vuole piu vendere il milan dai

io resto ottimista sul discorso cessione in generale, ma questa storia che se giovedi non si è tirato indietro è fatta mi sembra un po troppo ottimistica.....


----------



## PoloNegativo (1 Giugno 2016)

C'è da dire che 100 milioni all'anno di 5 anni fa non hanno proprio la stessa valenza dei 100 milioni all'anno di oggi. Una volta con 40 milioni prendevi Pastore, adesso con 40 rischi di prendere un Kondogbia o poco di più.
Cionnonostante 100 milioni all'anno non sono certo una miseria, considerando i nostri standard.


----------



## Theochedeo (1 Giugno 2016)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che 100 milioni all'anno di 5 anni fa non hanno proprio la stessa valenza dei 100 milioni all'anno di oggi. Una volta con 40 milioni prendevi Pastore, adesso con 40 rischi di prendere un Kondogbia o poco di più.
> Cionnonostante 100 milioni all'anno non sono certo una miseria, considerando i nostri standard.



Beh in verità i 'Pastore' costano ancora 40 milioni (vedi Dybala). Un acquisto da 40 milioni anche al giorno d'oggi deve rendere da top.


----------



## Reblanck (1 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> come no ? da dopodomani cioè 2 giorni dopo la presentazione della lista degli acquirenti il nano non può più tornare indietro SENZA PAGARE UNA PENALE .
> 
> Domani ultimo vero giorno di sofferenza perchè non ce lo vedo proprio il nano a pagare 20/30 milioni di penale per tenersi un milan in perdita di 90 milioni .



Non ho mai sentito parlare di penali se non da te.


----------



## Reblanck (1 Giugno 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Anche io sono scettico riguardo la figura di Berlusconi ma che vantaggio, anche personale ovviamente, avrebbe nel tenere il Milan in queste condizioni?



Movimenti strani dietro gli acquisti ...


----------



## Aron (1 Giugno 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano: "Se va via Bacca, i cinesi prendono uno più forte."*


----------



## Casnop (1 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> finche non c'è il preliminare NON ci sono penali quindi la sicurezza è relativa secondo me
> 
> se ci sono penaline come voi dite di 20/30 milioni figurati se silvio si fa problemi a pagarle se non vuole piu vendere il milan dai
> 
> io resto ottimista sul discorso cessione in generale, ma questa storia che se giovedi non si è tirato indietro è fatta mi sembra un po troppo ottimistica.....


Se lo scenario descritto da Festa corrisponde al vero, il problema del se Silvio accetta, se mai realmente esistito, è superato. Ha accettato la proposta di Galatioto di partecipazione di Fininvest quale investitore attivo nel futuro fondo che controllerà il Milan, non avrebbe alcun interesse a tirarsi indietro e, se il fondo si sta costituendo in questi giorni, non potrebbe più farlo, data la sottoscrizione dell'accordo di ingresso nel fondo stesso. Troppo tardi anche per le sue presunte follie. Ecco perché Campopiano e Festa parlavano di passaggio "fondamentale" a proposito dell'accordo di ieri.


----------



## PoloNegativo (1 Giugno 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Beh in verità i 'Pastore' costano ancora 40 milioni (vedi Dybala). Un acquisto da 40 milioni anche al giorno d'oggi deve rendere da top.


L'anno scorso più persone avevano dubbi sui 40 milioni per Dybala... È chiaro che dopo quest'anno il suo prezzo viene ampiamente giustificato ma l'acquisto è stato fatto l'anno scorso, e con il Palermo mi risulta che abbia fatto più che bene nella prima metà di stagione per poi calare un po' troppo in seguito. In altre parole, secondo me ha impressionato più Pastore quando era al Palermo che Dybala dell'anno scorso, che però quest'anno ha dimostrato di valere anche oltre quei 40 milioni.
In ogni caso, io non ho detto che non ci sono giocatori alla "Pastore", ma che c'è il rischio, sicuramente maggiore rispetto a 5 anni fa, di prendere un Kondogbia o poco di più.
Lo stesso Romagnoli di cui noi siamo anche felici è stato pagato 25 milioni...credi che 5 anni fa sarebbe stato preso a 25? Ma probabilmente neanche a 20.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Se lo scenario descritto da Festa corrisponde al vero, il problema del se Silvio accetta, se mai realmente esistito, è superato. Ha accettato la proposta di Galatioto di partecipazione di Fininvest quale investitore attivo nel futuro fondo che controllerà il Milan, non avrebbe alcun interesse a tirarsi indietro e, se il fondo si sta costituendo in questi giorni, non potrebbe più farlo, data la sottoscrizione dell'accordo di ingresso nel fondo stesso. Troppo tardi anche per le sue presunte follie. Ecco perché Campopiano e Festa parlavano di passaggio "fondamentale" a proposito dell'accordo di ieri.



Tra l'altro inizierebbero anche ad aver senso le pretese di Berlusconi per i futuri impegni 

intascherebbe subito 600 milioni e con il restante 30% ne potrebbe guadagnare in proporzione di più...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Se lo scenario descritto da Festa corrisponde al vero, il problema del se Silvio accetta, se mai realmente esistito, è superato. Ha accettato la proposta di Galatioto di partecipazione di Fininvest quale investitore attivo nel futuro fondo che controllerà il Milan, non avrebbe alcun interesse a tirarsi indietro e, se il fondo si sta costituendo in questi giorni, non potrebbe più farlo, data la sottoscrizione dell'accordo di ingresso nel fondo stesso. Troppo tardi anche per le sue presunte follie. Ecco perché Campopiano e Festa parlavano di passaggio "fondamentale" a proposito dell'accordo di ieri.





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro inizierebbero anche ad aver senso le pretese di Berlusconi per i futuri impegni
> 
> intascherebbe subito 600 milioni e con il restante 30% ne potrebbe guadagnare in proporzione di più...



E' quello che sto cercando faticosamente di far capire


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Giugno 2016)

Lo scenario di Festa dal punto di vista economico mi preoccupa, la matematica non è un opinione, ho letto numeri incredibili, ma se sono veri quelli riportati da Festa e se sono altrettanto veri i numeri della cessione ovver 700 mln significa che rimangono 300 mln per il mercato. Mettiamo pure che Festa si sbagli sui numeri della cessione e siano 600 mln, rimangono 400 in 5 anni.
Poichè la matematica non è appunto opinione 400 mln in 5 anni significano una media di 80 mln l'anno, che non vuol dire per forza che si faccia in questo modo, potrebbero pure spenderne 200 il primo anno e la restante parte negli anni successivi. Una cosa comunque mi sembra evidente, col mercato di oggi sono pochi ma veramente pochi. Il discorso cambierebbe se a questi numeri si aggiungessero quelli di un ipotetico aumento di fatturato (ovvero sponsor aggiuntivi grazie al merchandising cinese). Ma siccome c'è un FPF da rispettare, piaccia o non piaccia, probabilmente credo che questi numeri vadano considerati come fatturato. Mi spiego meglio, è probabile che siano una sorta di garanzia che il fatturato del milan raggiunga certi livelli per poi camminare con i nostri piedi, un pò come il Bayern Monaco. Non sarebbe affatto male, visto la situazione di oggi in cui ci ritroviamo, ci metterei la firma. Certo è che vedendo i soggetti presunti, coinvolti, mi aspettavo qualcosa di più. Ovviamente se quello che ha detto Festa corrisponde alla realtà.


----------



## Casnop (1 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro inizierebbero anche ad aver senso le pretese di Berlusconi per i futuri impegni
> 
> intascherebbe subito 600 milioni e con il restante 30% ne potrebbe guadagnare in proporzione di più...



Si spiegano tante altre cose, come la pretesa di disvelamento dei futuri soci del club, apparentemente inspiegabile nella comune prassi di M&A, che richiede secondo buona fede la declinazione pressoché immediata delle generalità dell'acquirente. Non si parlava dei soci del Milan, ma di soci di qualcos'altro...


----------



## wildfrank (1 Giugno 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fininvest da anni darebbe via il milan, non è una storia nuova ma risaputa. Il super eroe di gamba corta invece sta valutando, ponderando, spulciando, rovistando i cinesi....
> Prossima tappa?? La mappa genetica dei componenti la cordata???



Ahah!! Si, si!


----------



## Black (1 Giugno 2016)

a me questa cosa della penale che scatta dopo 2 giorni dalla presentazione della lista mica mi convince con uno come Silvio...voglio l'ufficialità!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

*Campopiano in risposta ai tifosi: "Se va via Bacca ne prendono uno più forte. Inizia a guardare tutti i nomi più forti del colombiano. Emery rappresenta il profilo migliore per i cinesi"*


----------



## Reblanck (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ai tifosi: "Se va via Bacca ne prendono uno più forte. Inizia a guardare tutti i nomi più forti del colombiano. Emery rappresenta il profilo migliore per i cinesi"*




Bah molto perplesso da questo.


----------



## Black (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ai tifosi: "Se va via Bacca ne prendono uno più forte. Inizia a guardare tutti i nomi più forti del colombiano. Emery rappresenta il profilo migliore per i cinesi"*



bè più forti di Bacca non è che ce ne siano pochi...


----------



## Reblanck (1 Giugno 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> bè più forti di Bacca non è che ce ne siano pochi...



Come dire: Inizia a guardare tutti i nomi più forti di C.Brocchi.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ai tifosi: "Se va via Bacca ne prendono uno più forte. Inizia a guardare tutti i nomi più forti del colombiano. Emery rappresenta il profilo migliore per i cinesi"*



Cominciamo a ragionare. Uno più forte per un normale appassionato di calcio mi andrebbe bene ma uno più forte a detta di galliani nooo!!!!
Non mi fido affatto. Mi spaccia pavoletti per il van basten di livorno


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ai tifosi: "Se va via Bacca ne prendono uno più forte. Inizia a guardare tutti i nomi più forti del colombiano. Emery rappresenta il profilo migliore per i cinesi"*



Lukaku


----------



## Casnop (1 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro inizierebbero anche ad aver senso le pretese di Berlusconi per i futuri impegni
> 
> intascherebbe subito 600 milioni e con il restante 30% ne potrebbe guadagnare in proporzione di più...


Negli hedge fund, vero, c'è un accordo ad escludere nuovi investitori entro un dato tempo, e ad impedire l'uscita di quelli che sono dentro, ma nulla esclude movimenti interni di quote tra i partecipanti. Conta il fondo. Questo spiegherebbe perché Silvio avrebbe calcato la mano sulla necessità che ci sia un leader nel fondo, e non tanti piccoli nani in parti eguali, perché il leader è quello che controlla il management, e quindi assicura redditività all'investimento degli altri. Galatioto gli avrà fornito tutte le rassicurazioni del caso, del resto ne va delle sue stock options. Tasselli di un puzzle che va a sistemarsi: sempre che Festa abbia azzeccato il quadro d'insieme, si capisce.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Lukaku



Io dico che morata va al psg e cavani potrebbe liberarsi. Vi piacerebbe? Ovviamente se non venisse ibra per ovvi motivi.


----------



## Miracle1980 (1 Giugno 2016)

Dai ragazzi siamo seri. Bacca al primo anno ha fatto piu` gol di Ibra. Se avesse giocato nella Juve quest'anno sarebbe arrivato a 40 gol. Non scherziamo. Bacca deve restare. Piuttosto bisogna affiancargli una spalla...Ibra sarebbe perfetto. Bacca e` il miglior attaccante da area di rigore dopo Suarez. Punto.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ai tifosi: "Se va via Bacca ne prendono uno più forte. Inizia a guardare tutti i nomi più forti del colombiano. Emery rappresenta il profilo migliore per i cinesi"*



Così la spacconaggine rende di più


----------



## danjr (1 Giugno 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> bè più forti di Bacca non è che ce ne siano pochi...


Un gameiro a caso è più forte


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Un gameiro a caso è più forte



L'importante è scegliere bene!!!!


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ai tifosi: "Se va via Bacca ne prendono uno più forte. Inizia a guardare tutti i nomi più forti del colombiano. Emery rappresenta il profilo migliore per i cinesi"*



Si vabè, in relazione ai minuti giocati allora Pavoletti è più forte


----------



## Casnop (1 Giugno 2016)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi siamo seri. Bacca al primo anno ha fatto piu` gol di Ibra. Se avesse giocato nella Juve quest'anno sarebbe arrivato a 40 gol. Non scherziamo. Bacca deve restare. Piuttosto bisogna affiancargli una spalla...Ibra sarebbe perfetto. Bacca e` il miglior attaccante da area di rigore dopo Suarez. Punto.


Mi chiedo cosa sarebbe lui con Ibrahimovic a fianco ed il suo vecchio maestro Emery in panchina. Così, tanto per chiedere.


----------



## kolao95 (1 Giugno 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Le persone credono che anche se arrivano i cinesi si mettono a spendere a destra e a manca milioni su milioni ma non sarà mai cosi, e anche se fosse le grandi squadra si costruiscono in più anni con accuratezza e non in una sessione di mercato la storia lo insegna, scegliere prima la persona e poi il calciatore.
> La gente si crede che se arrivano in 1 stagione risolviamo tutto e torniamo belli e spendenti come un tempo ,ma non sarà mai cosi.
> L'importante è che se davvero il Milan sarà ceduto (e io non ci credo) i nuovi proprietari siano persone serie e vogliose di investire ogni anno nella squadra,nello stadio e anche piazzare gli uomini giusti al posto giusto...Poi se succede tutto questo prima o poi vinci.
> Non è difficile fare meglio della situazione attuale.
> Ma parlare di tutto questo a me pare davvero inutile fino a che il Milan non sarà ceduto,intanto speriamo che vendendo il Milan e poi facciamo questi discorso perché fino ad adesso a me non mi risulta che il Milan sia venduto.



Hai detto tutto perfettamente. Per una volta siamo d'accordo


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo cosa sarebbe lui con Ibrahimovic a fianco ed il suo vecchio maestro Emery in panchina. Così, tanto per chiedere.



Chiedere è lecito,rispondere è cortesia...ebbene saremmo pressapoco devastanti.


----------



## Casnop (1 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Chiedere è lecito,rispondere è cortesia...ebbene saremmo pressapoco devastanti.


E' odioso buttare soldi: confermi Bacca, prendi Ibrahimovic, ed i soldi di cartellino risparmiati per pendere un altro attaccante li impieghi per andare a riportare Marco Verratti in Italia. Bisogna risparmiare in attesa dei tempi peggiori.


----------



## kolao95 (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] sa più di quanto ci dice ma ha promesso a Campopiano di non spifferare tutto
> 
> Il che sarebbe estremamente positivo visto il suo ottimismo che mi sta tenendo a galla il morale..



E' da un po' di giorni che penso la stessa cosa


----------



## danjr (1 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo cosa sarebbe lui con Ibrahimovic a fianco ed il suo vecchio maestro Emery in panchina. Così, tanto per chiedere.


Questa storia è molto relativa: citatemi un attaccante compagno di Ibra che abbia segnato tantissimi gol grazie a lui. Ibra fa segnare i centrocampisti di inserimento... Cavani ne ha fatti di più o di meno? Da noi e all'Inter era praticamente unica punta e alla Juve del piero e Trezeguet non avevano certo bisogno di lui per segnare


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Hai detto tutto perfettamente. Per una volta siamo d'accordo



Perfetto!!!
Che ne direste invece di cercare uomini dall'alto spessore morale innanzitutto? Ancor meglio se italiani e forti. 
Un paio basterebbero.


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Non stupirebbe il nome di Monchi. In Spagna è famoso per una cosa: bravo ad acquistare, eccezionale nel vendere. Il suo stato di servizio in materia di plusvalenze su cessioni è impressionante. Ed agli occhi del cinese questa è musica del Cielo. Il mercato si fa anche e soprattutto con questi mezzi.



Anche io credo Monchi sarebbe ideale per i cinesi, è uno che arriva per primo a gente come Kanoute, Keita, Rakitic, Alves, Kondogbia, Konoplyanka, Mariano, Bacca, Mbia, Banega e Krychowiak.. tutto questo in una realtà e con mezzi di secondo piano come quello di Siviglia, in una realtà come quella del Milan potreve fare ancora meglio.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Questa storia è molto relativa: citatemi un attaccante compagno di Ibra che abbia segnato tantissimi gol grazie a lui. Ibra fa segnare i centrocampisti di inserimento... Cavani ne ha fatti di più o di meno? Da noi e all'Inter era praticamente unica punta e alla Juve del piero e Trezeguet non avevano certo bisogno di lui per segnare



Considerando anche che, in caso arrivi Emery, si giocherà con una sola punta


----------



## martinmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

O.T. ma vi rendete conto che mandiamo solo 2 giocatori all'europeo???

dov è galliani con le sue statistiche ora?


----------



## DannySa (1 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> O.T. ma vi rendete conto che mandiamo solo 2 giocatori all'europeo???
> 
> dov è galliani con le sue statistiche ora?



E' normale, l'obbiettivo è la tournèe in America, dovranno arrivare tutti riposati senza un europeo inutile alle spalle.


----------



## danjr (1 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> O.T. ma vi rendete conto che mandiamo solo 2 giocatori all'europeo???
> 
> dov è galliani con le sue statistiche ora?



Due nostre riserve tra l'altro! O comunque non due titolari fissi


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Giugno 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Questa storia è molto relativa: citatemi un attaccante compagno di Ibra che abbia segnato tantissimi gol grazie a lui. Ibra fa segnare i centrocampisti di inserimento... Cavani ne ha fatti di più o di meno? Da noi e all'Inter era praticamente unica punta e alla Juve del piero e Trezeguet non avevano certo bisogno di lui per segnare



Stai scherzando? Pensa che ad oggi c'è chi crede che Julio Cruz fosse un giocatore di calcio....

Al primo anno di Milan accanto a lui si alternavano Robinho e Pato, somma dei gol dei due a fine anno: 28



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ai tifosi: "Se va via Bacca ne prendono uno più forte. Inizia a guardare tutti i nomi più forti del colombiano. Emery rappresenta il profilo migliore per i cinesi"*



Secondo me 

Cavani -> Atletico

Benzema -> PSG

Lewa -> Real

Morata -> Premier

Non ce ne sono molti in giro, anzi direi quasi nessuno se si considera Bacca un top, cosa che io non faccio.


----------



## Miracle1980 (1 Giugno 2016)

Senza contare i dieci gol di Nocerino quando giocava con Ibra.


----------



## DannySa (1 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando? Pensa che ad oggi c'è chi crede che Julio Cruz fosse un giocatore di calcio....
> 
> Al primo anno di Milan accanto a lui si alternavano Robinho e Pato, somma dei gol dei due a fine anno: 28
> 
> ...



Quello più forte si libera a 0, Zlatan.
Se vendono Bacca secondo me sanno già su chi andare e non può essere certo Pavoletti, sarebbe una presa per il ano.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando? Pensa che ad oggi c'è chi crede che Julio Cruz fosse un giocatore di calcio....
> 
> Al primo anno di Milan accanto a lui si alternavano Robinho e Pato, somma dei gol dei due a fine anno: 28
> 
> ...



Sanchez
Kane
Aguero
James Rodriguez anche se ruoli diversi
Griezmann
Aubameyang
Cavani
Ibrahimovic



Lacazette


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando? Pensa che ad oggi c'è chi crede che Julio Cruz fosse un giocatore di calcio....
> 
> Al primo anno di Milan accanto a lui si alternavano Robinho e Pato, somma dei gol dei due a fine anno: 28
> 
> ...



Morata va al psg!!!! Soffiata 
Poi mi sbilancio : benzema alla juve, lewa ovviamente al real, cavani atletico


----------



## kollaps (1 Giugno 2016)

Per quanto riguarda ibra io continuo a sperare venga da noi, ma è sempre più credibile l'idea di vederlo al Bayern... Se effettivamente vendono Lewa Carlo potrebbe puntare su di lui e sappiamo tutti che in bundesliga ibra avrebbe vita facile, inoltre sarebbe la sua ultimissima possibilità di vincere la cl. 
Del Milan con emery vedo bene due nomi: Isco e Arda turan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> 40 milioni sono comunque bei soldoni..se parliamo di 50 milioni sono tutto il budget..e hai preso un regista decente, manco top..
> Ripeto, 100 milioni in mani giuste sono ok, 50 siamo a poco per certe ambizioni..
> 
> E comunque rispetto ad o allo scenario futuro col nano va tutto benissimo


Ma come minimo saranno 100 milioni, dai.


----------



## siioca (1 Giugno 2016)

Intanto il DS Monchi lascia ufficialmente il Siviglia.


----------



## DannySa (1 Giugno 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> Intanto il DS Monchi lascia ufficialmente il Siviglia.



Ci fossimo dietro noi non sarebbe male.


----------



## Dave (1 Giugno 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> Intanto il DS Monchi lascia ufficialmente il Siviglia.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Giugno 2016)

semi ot: ma oggi Silvio non ha detto nulla? ormai mi ero abituato ai suoi 
"non si puo piu competetere con i petrol dollari" "i soldi del monopoli" "i cinesi devono investire sennò faccio l'ital milan"


----------



## danjr (1 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando? Pensa che ad oggi c'è chi crede che Julio Cruz fosse un giocatore di calcio....
> 
> Al primo anno di Milan accanto a lui si alternavano Robinho e Pato, somma dei gol dei due a fine anno: 28



Ah perché pato aveva bisogno di ibra per farne 14? Il primo mezzo anno ne fece 9, il successivo 15. Stessa cosa cruz.. Mantenne stesse medie del Bologna


----------



## Miracle1980 (1 Giugno 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> Intanto il DS Monchi lascia ufficialmente il Siviglia.



Ma dove l'hai letta questa notizia? Io stamattina avevo letto una notizia ''ufficiale'' di Calciomercato (il sito) dove parlava di un rinnovo per un altro anno...


----------



## Aron (1 Giugno 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> bè più forti di Bacca non è che ce ne siano pochi...



Questo astio contro Bacca non lo comprenderò mai.
Senza di lui saremmo arrivati manco decimi.

Ha segnato 80 goal negli ultimi tre anni.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Questo astio contro Bacca non lo comprenderò mai.
> Senza di lui saremmo arrivati manco decimi.
> 
> Ha segnato 80 goal negli ultimi tre anni.



Ma infatti...servito a dovere questo ne fa a valanghe!


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Per quanto riguarda ibra io continuo a sperare venga da noi, ma è sempre più credibile l'idea di vederlo al Bayern... Se effettivamente vendono *Lewa* Carlo potrebbe puntare su di lui e sappiamo tutti che in bundesliga ibra avrebbe vita facile, inoltre sarebbe la sua ultimissima possibilità di vincere la cl.
> Del Milan con emery vedo bene due nomi: Isco e Arda turan.



Se vendono Lewa per me comprano Higuain.



Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Ma dove l'hai letta questa notizia? Io stamattina avevo letto una notizia ''ufficiale'' di Calciomercato (il sito) dove parlava di un rinnovo per un altro anno...



Comunicato ufficiale del Siviglia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Giugno 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ah perché pato aveva bisogno di ibra per farne 14? Il primo mezzo anno ne fece 9, il successivo 15. Stessa cosa cruz.. Mantenne stesse medie del Bologna



Era lo sbilanciatissimo Milan di Leonardo, e a fargli gli assist c'era Ronaldinho, mica Brienza.


----------



## Aron (1 Giugno 2016)

Monica Colombo ha bloccato Campopiano su Twitter. 

Quanti rosiconi in giro.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Monica Colombo ha bloccato Campopiano su Twitter.
> 
> Quanti rosiconi in giro.



Monica Colombo ha twittato che se non sei convinto le trattative durano mesi, anni (Berlusconi) mentre se sei convinto durano poco (Inter).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Giugno 2016)

Quindi per adesso di sicuro ci sono solo il gruppo Evergrande e Robin Li (che già amo!)???


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Monica Colombo ha twittato che se non sei convinto le trattative durano mesi, anni (Berlusconi) mentre se sei convinto durano poco (Inter).



Quindi secondo la Colombo la trattativa tra l'inter e i cinesi l'hanno chiuso in 15 giorni (peraltro ancora nulla di ufficiale). Perchè infatti trattative del genere si chiudono in poche settimana, con i ballo mln e mln.....

Che giornalisti....


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano in risposta ai tifosi: "Se va via Bacca ne prendono uno più forte. Inizia a guardare tutti i nomi più forti del colombiano. Emery rappresenta il profilo migliore per i cinesi"*



.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo la Colombo la trattativa tra l'inter e i cinesi l'hanno chiuso in 15 giorni (peraltro ancora nulla di ufficiale). Perchè infatti trattative del genere si chiudono in poche settimana, con i ballo mln e mln.....
> 
> Che giornalisti....


Si è visto poi, se bisogna dirla tutta, che per vendere l'Inter ci mettono meno di noi ed infatti era andata a finire in mano del primo thohir di turno che dopo.. Quanto? 2,3 anni? La rivende subito! Ahah su questo almeno non c'è dubbio!


----------



## robs91 (1 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Monica Colombo ha twittato che se non sei convinto le trattative durano mesi, anni (Berlusconi) mentre se sei convinto durano poco (Inter).



Mi duole ammetterlo ma ha ragione.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Mi duole ammetterlo ma ha ragione.



Gazzetta: *Entro fine giugno la firma.
*CorSera:*Nel weekend il club nerazzurro diventerà di proprietà del gruppo Suning
*Repubblica:* La vicenda si concluderà a fine estate

*Alla faccia della chiarezza.


----------



## Devil (1 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Gazzetta: *Entro fine giugno la firma.
> *CorSera:*Nel weekend il club nerazzurro diventerà di proprietà del gruppo Suning
> *Repubblica:* La vicenda si concluderà a fine estate
> 
> *Alla faccia della chiarezza.



Io ho letto che quelli di Sunning hanno confessato che la trattativa è ancora in fase embrionale. Comunque capisco perché i giornalisti diano più risalto all'Inter, credo filtrino più notizie rispetto al Milan


----------



## __king george__ (1 Giugno 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Io ho letto che quelli di Sunning hanno confessato che la trattativa è ancora in fase embrionale. Comunque capisco perché i giornalisti diano più risalto all'Inter, credo filtrino più notizie rispetto al Milan



probabile....io che tutti i giornali tv trasmissioni ecc ce l'abbiano con noi mi sembra un'assurdità bella e buona...


----------



## Devil (1 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> probabile....io che tutti i giornali tv trasmissioni ecc ce l'abbiano con noi mi sembra un'assurdità bella e buona...



Beh no aspetta, che nei nostri riguardi ci sia una certa antipatia alla base credo sia innegabile


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Giugno 2016)

La linea editoriale delle trasmissioni e dei giornali è la seguente: la GLORIOSA JUVE deve prendere Ozil, Isco, Mascherano, Dani Alves e Benatia. Pogba non si cede, se non per un'offerta monstre, tipo il 70% del giocatore in cambio di 750 milioni di euro (che la Juve dovrebbe spendere per acquistare tutto il Bayern Monaco). Pazza Inter Amala arrivano i cinesi, pronti 900 milioni per il mercato. bbbilanisti maledetti dovete sciacquarvi la bocca quando si parla del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi, ai cinesi vendete le vostre sorelle se proprio ci tenete, il progetto migliore del bbbilan è quello di diventare come l'Atalanta degli Anni 90 e crescere talenti che poi verranno venduti alla Juve per realizzare delle plusvalenze. Bacca a quattro o cinque milioni è da vendere, c'è la crisi, vendiamo tutto e diamo quei soldi alle famiglie povere. Robin Li è un poveraccio che ha uno scantinato a Prato dove sfrutta una dozzina di vietnamiti per produrre imitazioni scadenti dei marsupi della FILA. Il Presidente della Suning è più ricco di tutti gli sceicchi del Medio Oriente messi assieme.


----------



## clanton (1 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Hai detto tutto perfettamente. Per una volta siamo d'accordo



Qui arrivano i cinesi che non hanno l'anello al naso ...sono uomini d'affari: Vengono su input del governo cinese che vuole arrivare ad essere una potenza nel calcio ed ospitare i futuri campionati del mondo e vengono anche per cercare il business. Il Thoirchio ha preso l'Inter ed oggi la rivende a detta di qualche articolo di giornale con una plusvalenza di 100 milioni di euro in 3 anni !


----------



## Serginho (1 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La linea editoriale delle trasmissioni e dei giornali è la seguente: la GLORIOSA JUVE deve prendere Ozil, Isco, Mascherano, Dani Alves e Benatia. Pogba non si cede, se non per un'offerta monstre, tipo il 70% del giocatore in cambio di 750 milioni di euro (che la Juve dovrebbe spendere per acquistare tutto il Bayern Monaco). Pazza Inter Amala arrivano i cinesi, pronti 900 milioni per il mercato. bbbilanisti maledetti dovete sciacquarvi la bocca quando si parla del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi, ai cinesi vendete le vostre sorelle se proprio ci tenete, il progetto migliore del bbbilan è quello di diventare come l'Atalanta degli Anni 90 e crescere talenti che poi verranno venduti alla Juve per realizzare delle plusvalenze. Bacca a quattro o cinque milioni è da vendere, c'è la crisi, vendiamo tutto e diamo quei soldi alle famiglie povere. Robin Li è un poveraccio che ha uno scantinato a Prato dove sfrutta una dozzina di vietnamiti per produrre imitazioni scadenti dei marsupi della FILA. Il Presidente della Suning è più ricco di tutti gli sceicchi del Medio Oriente messi assieme.



Sto piangendo


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La linea editoriale delle trasmissioni e dei giornali è la seguente: la GLORIOSA JUVE deve prendere Ozil, Isco, Mascherano, Dani Alves e Benatia. Pogba non si cede, se non per un'offerta monstre, tipo il 70% del giocatore in cambio di 750 milioni di euro (che la Juve dovrebbe spendere per acquistare tutto il Bayern Monaco). Pazza Inter Amala arrivano i cinesi, pronti 900 milioni per il mercato. bbbilanisti maledetti dovete sciacquarvi la bocca quando si parla del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi, ai cinesi vendete le vostre sorelle se proprio ci tenete, il progetto migliore del bbbilan è quello di diventare come l'Atalanta degli Anni 90 e crescere talenti che poi verranno venduti alla Juve per realizzare delle plusvalenze. Bacca a quattro o cinque milioni è da vendere, c'è la crisi, vendiamo tutto e diamo quei soldi alle famiglie povere. Robin Li è un poveraccio che ha uno scantinato a Prato dove sfrutta una dozzina di vietnamiti per produrre imitazioni scadenti dei marsupi della FILA. Il Presidente della Suning è più ricco di tutti gli sceicchi del Medio Oriente messi assieme.



Ahahaha grande!!!
Sei il numero 1..
Diciamo le cose come stanno


----------



## Ciachi (1 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La linea editoriale delle trasmissioni e dei giornali è la seguente: la GLORIOSA JUVE deve prendere Ozil, Isco, Mascherano, Dani Alves e Benatia. Pogba non si cede, se non per un'offerta monstre, tipo il 70% del giocatore in cambio di 750 milioni di euro (che la Juve dovrebbe spendere per acquistare tutto il Bayern Monaco). Pazza Inter Amala arrivano i cinesi, pronti 900 milioni per il mercato. bbbilanisti maledetti dovete sciacquarvi la bocca quando si parla del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi, ai cinesi vendete le vostre sorelle se proprio ci tenete, il progetto migliore del bbbilan è quello di diventare come l'Atalanta degli Anni 90 e crescere talenti che poi verranno venduti alla Juve per realizzare delle plusvalenze. Bacca a quattro o cinque milioni è da vendere, c'è la crisi, vendiamo tutto e diamo quei soldi alle famiglie povere. Robin Li è un poveraccio che ha uno scantinato a Prato dove sfrutta una dozzina di vietnamiti per produrre imitazioni scadenti dei marsupi della FILA. Il Presidente della Suning è più ricco di tutti gli sceicchi del Medio Oriente messi assieme.



Spettacolo!!!


----------



## anakyn101 (1 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La linea editoriale delle trasmissioni e dei giornali è la seguente: la GLORIOSA JUVE deve prendere Ozil, Isco, Mascherano, Dani Alves e Benatia. Pogba non si cede, se non per un'offerta monstre, tipo il 70% del giocatore in cambio di 750 milioni di euro (che la Juve dovrebbe spendere per acquistare tutto il Bayern Monaco). Pazza Inter Amala arrivano i cinesi, pronti 900 milioni per il mercato. bbbilanisti maledetti dovete sciacquarvi la bocca quando si parla del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi, ai cinesi vendete le vostre sorelle se proprio ci tenete, il progetto migliore del bbbilan è quello di diventare come l'Atalanta degli Anni 90 e crescere talenti che poi verranno venduti alla Juve per realizzare delle plusvalenze. Bacca a quattro o cinque milioni è da vendere, c'è la crisi, vendiamo tutto e diamo quei soldi alle famiglie povere. Robin Li è un poveraccio che ha uno scantinato a Prato dove sfrutta una dozzina di vietnamiti per produrre imitazioni scadenti dei marsupi della FILA. Il Presidente della Suning è più ricco di tutti gli sceicchi del Medio Oriente messi assieme.



Fantastico!!!


----------



## Andre96 (1 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La linea editoriale delle trasmissioni e dei giornali è la seguente: la GLORIOSA JUVE deve prendere Ozil, Isco, Mascherano, Dani Alves e Benatia. Pogba non si cede, se non per un'offerta monstre, tipo il 70% del giocatore in cambio di 750 milioni di euro (che la Juve dovrebbe spendere per acquistare tutto il Bayern Monaco). Pazza Inter Amala arrivano i cinesi, pronti 900 milioni per il mercato. bbbilanisti maledetti dovete sciacquarvi la bocca quando si parla del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi, ai cinesi vendete le vostre sorelle se proprio ci tenete, il progetto migliore del bbbilan è quello di diventare come l'Atalanta degli Anni 90 e crescere talenti che poi verranno venduti alla Juve per realizzare delle plusvalenze. Bacca a quattro o cinque milioni è da vendere, c'è la crisi, vendiamo tutto e diamo quei soldi alle famiglie povere. Robin Li è un poveraccio che ha uno scantinato a Prato dove sfrutta una dozzina di vietnamiti per produrre imitazioni scadenti dei marsupi della FILA. Il Presidente della Suning è più ricco di tutti gli sceicchi del Medio Oriente messi assieme.


Rassegnamoci, è così, siamo finiti, vedremo la grande Inter e Juventus dominare in Italia e nel mondo mentre noi lotteremo per l'ultimo posto in Europa per i prossimi 100 anni e a volte faticheremo a salvarci. Poveri noi


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2016)

Maldini si è lasciato scappare una frase non proprio positiva sulla cessione a Telelombardia


----------



## kolao95 (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Maldini si è lasciato scappare una frase non proprio positiva sulla cessione a Telelombardia



Edit: ho letto ora.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Cioè?



Gli hanno chiesto di un suo eventuale futuro in società se il Milan cambia proprietà, lui ha risposto "E' assurdo pensare ad una nuova proprietà, ormai se ne parla da anni".
Comunque sto scrivendo il topic con l'intervista con tutto l'intervento


----------



## Hellscream (1 Giugno 2016)

Bellinazzo che a 7gold dice che "Inter? sono ancora in trattativa ma è tutto molto spedito" 

"Milan? Sono 7 gruppi ma non di primo piano come Suning..."


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La linea editoriale delle trasmissioni e dei giornali è la seguente: la GLORIOSA JUVE deve prendere Ozil, Isco, Mascherano, Dani Alves e Benatia. Pogba non si cede, se non per un'offerta monstre, tipo il 70% del giocatore in cambio di 750 milioni di euro (che la Juve dovrebbe spendere per acquistare tutto il Bayern Monaco). Pazza Inter Amala arrivano i cinesi, pronti 900 milioni per il mercato. bbbilanisti maledetti dovete sciacquarvi la bocca quando si parla del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi, ai cinesi vendete le vostre sorelle se proprio ci tenete, il progetto migliore del bbbilan è quello di diventare come l'Atalanta degli Anni 90 e crescere talenti che poi verranno venduti alla Juve per realizzare delle plusvalenze. Bacca a quattro o cinque milioni è da vendere, c'è la crisi, vendiamo tutto e diamo quei soldi alle famiglie povere. Robin Li è un poveraccio che ha uno scantinato a Prato dove sfrutta una dozzina di vietnamiti per produrre imitazioni scadenti dei marsupi della FILA. Il Presidente della Suning è più ricco di tutti gli sceicchi del Medio Oriente messi assieme.


----------



## fra29 (1 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La linea editoriale delle trasmissioni e dei giornali è la seguente: la GLORIOSA JUVE deve prendere Ozil, Isco, Mascherano, Dani Alves e Benatia. Pogba non si cede, se non per un'offerta monstre, tipo il 70% del giocatore in cambio di 750 milioni di euro (che la Juve dovrebbe spendere per acquistare tutto il Bayern Monaco). Pazza Inter Amala arrivano i cinesi, pronti 900 milioni per il mercato. bbbilanisti maledetti dovete sciacquarvi la bocca quando si parla del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi, ai cinesi vendete le vostre sorelle se proprio ci tenete, il progetto migliore del bbbilan è quello di diventare come l'Atalanta degli Anni 90 e crescere talenti che poi verranno venduti alla Juve per realizzare delle plusvalenze. Bacca a quattro o cinque milioni è da vendere, c'è la crisi, vendiamo tutto e diamo quei soldi alle famiglie povere. Robin Li è un poveraccio che ha uno scantinato a Prato dove sfrutta una dozzina di vietnamiti per produrre imitazioni scadenti dei marsupi della FILA. Il Presidente della Suning è più ricco di tutti gli sceicchi del Medio Oriente messi assieme.


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La linea editoriale delle trasmissioni e dei giornali è la seguente: la GLORIOSA JUVE deve prendere Ozil, Isco, Mascherano, Dani Alves e Benatia. Pogba non si cede, se non per un'offerta monstre, tipo il 70% del giocatore in cambio di 750 milioni di euro (che la Juve dovrebbe spendere per acquistare tutto il Bayern Monaco). Pazza Inter Amala arrivano i cinesi, pronti 900 milioni per il mercato. bbbilanisti maledetti dovete sciacquarvi la bocca quando si parla del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi, ai cinesi vendete le vostre sorelle se proprio ci tenete, il progetto migliore del bbbilan è quello di diventare come l'Atalanta degli Anni 90 e crescere talenti che poi verranno venduti alla Juve per realizzare delle plusvalenze. Bacca a quattro o cinque milioni è da vendere, c'è la crisi, vendiamo tutto e diamo quei soldi alle famiglie povere. Robin Li è un poveraccio che ha uno scantinato a Prato dove sfrutta una dozzina di vietnamiti per produrre imitazioni scadenti dei marsupi della FILA. Il Presidente della Suning è più ricco di tutti gli sceicchi del Medio Oriente messi assieme.



Ahahhahahahahaahh


----------



## robs91 (1 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Bellinazzo che a 7gold dice che "Inter? sono ancora in trattativa ma è tutto molto spedito"
> 
> "Milan? Sono 7 gruppi ma non di primo piano come Suning..."



Si mettesse d'accordo con Festa che dice che ci sono Evergrande e Robin Li....


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Maldini si è lasciato scappare una frase non proprio positiva sulla cessione a Telelombardia



Boh a me sembrava solo frustrazione verso la società. Ha distrutto completamente le scelte di galliani e la sua dittatura nelle scelte e nei ruoli


----------



## kolao95 (1 Giugno 2016)

Per capirci: Bellinazzo fino a ieri pomeriggio diceva che Thohir non voleva cedere la maggioranza..


----------



## Nick (1 Giugno 2016)

A TopCalcio24 continuano a dire che secondo loro Silvio non vuole vendere


----------



## The P (1 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Bellinazzo che a 7gold dice che "Inter? sono ancora in trattativa ma è tutto molto spedito"
> 
> *"Milan? Sono 7 gruppi ma non di primo piano come Suning...*"



Non è il primo che lo dice. Speriamo si sbagli. Il Suning è comunque un grande gruppo.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Boh a me sembrava solo frustrazione verso la società. Ha distrutto completamente le scelte di galliani e la sua dittatura nelle scelte e nei ruoli



Non ho sentito l'intervista ma...non mi sembra si possa dire qualcosa di differente, no?


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Giugno 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Non ho sentito l'intervista ma...non mi sembra si possa dire qualcosa di differente, no?



Certo!! Ha detto la pura verità!!


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Non ho sentito l'intervista ma...non mi sembra si possa dire qualcosa di differente, no?





Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Boh a me sembrava solo frustrazione verso la società. Ha distrutto completamente le scelte di galliani e la sua dittatura nelle scelte e nei ruoli



Arrivati a questo punto credo di poter fare una disamina della situazione:

La differenza di trattamento sta tutta nella pantomia dell'anno scorso con Mr.Bee i media non vogliono sporcarsi le mani e quindi è più convienente rimanere in un limbo piuttosto che prendere posizioni nette sopratutto a favore,aggiungeteci che l'unica fonte attendibile (Campopiano) non è intenzionata a rilasciare dichiarazioni ne in Tv ne in Radio e quindi non si sa da chi attingere le informazioni e non si è intenzionati a pubblicizzarlo (sembra quasi che le sue notizie non esistano) ed avete ottenuto il quadro della situazione.


----------



## anakyn101 (1 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Arrivati a questo punto credo di poter fare una disamina della situazione:
> 
> La differenza di trattamento sta tutta nella pantomia dell'anno scorso con Mr.Bee i media non vogliono sporcarsi le mani e quindi è più convienente rimanere in un limbo piuttosto che prendere posizioni nette sopratutto a favore,aggiungeteci che l'unica fonte attendibile (Campopiano) non è intenzionata a rilasciare dichiarazioni ne in Tv ne in Radio e quindi non si sa da chi attingere le informazioni e non si è intenzionati a pubblicizzarlo (sembra quasi che le sue notizie non esistano) ed avete ottenuto il quadro della situazione.



Tutto giusto, concordo in pieno.


----------



## DannySa (1 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La linea editoriale delle trasmissioni e dei giornali è la seguente: la GLORIOSA JUVE deve prendere Ozil, Isco, Mascherano, Dani Alves e Benatia. Pogba non si cede, se non per un'offerta monstre, tipo il 70% del giocatore in cambio di 750 milioni di euro (che la Juve dovrebbe spendere per acquistare tutto il Bayern Monaco). Pazza Inter Amala arrivano i cinesi, pronti 900 milioni per il mercato. bbbilanisti maledetti dovete sciacquarvi la bocca quando si parla del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi, ai cinesi vendete le vostre sorelle se proprio ci tenete, il progetto migliore del bbbilan è quello di diventare come l'Atalanta degli Anni 90 e crescere talenti che poi verranno venduti alla Juve per realizzare delle plusvalenze. Bacca a quattro o cinque milioni è da vendere, c'è la crisi, vendiamo tutto e diamo quei soldi alle famiglie povere. Robin Li è un poveraccio che ha uno scantinato a Prato dove sfrutta una dozzina di vietnamiti per produrre imitazioni scadenti dei marsupi della FILA. Il Presidente della Suning è più ricco di tutti gli sceicchi del Medio Oriente messi assieme.



Dio mio noh, ero ottimistah fino a 40 secondi fa ma tu mi hai fulminato'o.
Per noi è finita, non credo più nella cessione che è, di per sé, una roba sciocca e non meritevole di informazione.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Certo!! Ha detto la pura verità!!



Ah ok! Dalla premessa che avevi messo pensavo volessi dire che le sue parole erano "solo" di frustrazione.
Mi sembrava strano infatti :O


----------



## Aron (1 Giugno 2016)

*Pasquale Campopiano: "Solo un'opinione, ma il nome di Maldini gira sicuramente tra i cinesi."*


----------



## goleador 70 (1 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Solo un'opinione, ma il nome di Maldini gira sicuramente tra i cinesi."*



Tombola


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Pasquale Campopiano: "Solo un'opinione, ma il nome di Maldini gira sicuramente tra i cinesi."*



Che giri mi rassicura ma riposto ciò che ho detto nel topic apposito:



> E che da come parla mi pare chiaro i Cinesi non l'abbiano contattato e spero che questo sia stato fatto al solo scopo di non infastidire Silvio Berlusconi che forse più di Galliani non lo vorrebbe in Società.
> 
> Purtroppo Maldini se entrerà attivamente nel Milan lo farà solo dopo che Berlusconi avrà ceduto il suo restante 30%.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...





Hellscream ha scritto:


> Bellinazzo che a 7gold dice che "Inter? sono ancora in trattativa ma è tutto molto spedito"
> 
> "Milan? Sono 7 gruppi ma non di primo piano come Suning..."



Non so chi avrà ragione tra Campopiano e Bellinazzo, ma ad oggi l'unica differenza tra i due è che il primo se non altro si è esposto facendo alcuni nomi, il secondo no. Se il giornalista del Sole 24 Ore sa che si tratta di società di secondo piano si presuppone sappia qualcosina in più su di loro, in quel caso cosa gli costa darci qualche altra informazione ?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

Sto vedendo per la prima volta topcalcio24....mi stanno rovinando la serata.


----------



## sballotello (1 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Sto vedendo per la prima volta topcalcio24....mi stanno rovinando la serata.



robaccia


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> robaccia



eh...me ne sto rendendo conto!!!


----------



## pazzomania (1 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi, una domanda che non ho ancora visto fare.
@Re dell'est in particolare, perché Campopiano non interviene in nessuna trasmissione o collegamento telefonico? 
È molto strano, chiunque e giustamente ne approfitterebbe, non dico affatto sia per forza una cosa negativa, ma strana senza dubbio


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non so chi avrà ragione tra Campopiano e Bellinazzo, ma ad oggi l'unica differenza tra i due è che *il primo se non altro si è esposto* facendo alcuni nomi, il secondo no. Se il giornalista del Sole 24 Ore sa che si tratta di società di secondo piano si presuppone sappia qualcosina in più su di loro, in quel caso cosa gli costa darci qualche altra informazione ?



Bellinazzo : Campopiano = Montolivo : Maldini.


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, una domanda che non ho ancora visto fare.
> @Re dell'est in particolare, perché Campopiano non interviene in nessuna trasmissione o collegamento telefonico?
> È molto strano, chiunque e giustamente ne approfitterebbe, non dico affatto sia per forza una cosa negativa, ma strana senza dubbio



Perchè i Cinesi altrimenti non gli dicono più nulla.


----------



## -Lionard- (1 Giugno 2016)

Visto che stamattina [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] faceva un confronto con il PSG, mi sono divertito ad andare a guardare quanto ha speso la nuova proprietà nella squadra francese. Ho considerato solo i costi del cartellino:

1) *Sessione estiva 2011-12 *(Pastore 43, Menez 9, Matuidi 8, Sissoko 8, Sirigu 3,9, Gameiro 15, Lugano 3, Bisevac 3,2)= *93,1 milioni*

*Sessione invernale 2012* (Thiago Motta 11,5, Alex 5, Maxwell 7)= *23,5 milioni*

2) *Sessione estiva 2012-13* (Ibrahimovic e Thiago Silva 60 milioni, Lavezzi 31,5, Verratti 11, Van der Wiel 6)= *108,5 milioni*

*Sessione invernale 2013* (Lucas 40 milioni, Beckham a 0)= *40 milioni*

3) *Sessione estiva 2013-2014* (Cavani 64,5, Marquinhos 31,5, Digne 15)= *78 milioni* (vanno sottratti i 33 mln per le cessioni di Sakho e Gameiro)

*Sessione invernale 2013* (Cabaye=25 milioni)= *25 milioni*

4) *Sessione estiva 2014-2015* (David Luiz 49,5 milioni)= *49,5 milioni*

*Sessione invernale 2015= /
*
5) *Sessione estiva 2015-2016* (Di Maria 63, Kurzawa 25, Aurier 10, Trapp 10, Stambouli 8,5)= *102 milioni* (vanno sottratti i circa 15 mln per le cessioni di Cabaye e Maignan)

*Sessione invernale 2016= /*

Il totale è di circa *519 milioni di euro* spesi in cartellini in 5 anni. Più o meno in linea con quanto prospettato dall'articolo per quanto riguarda gli investimenti cinesi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Visto che stamattina [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] faceva un confronto con il PSG, mi sono divertito ad andare a guardare quanto ha speso la nuova proprietà nella squadra francese. Ho considerato solo i costi del cartellino:
> 
> 1) *Sessione estiva 2011-12 *(Pastore 43, Menez 9, Matuidi 8, Sissoko 8, Sirigu 3,9, Gameiro 15, Lugano 3, Bisevac 3,2)= *93,1 milioni*
> 
> ...





Poi com'è stato già detto, ovviamente, i primi due anni conviene spingere più sull'acceleratore per andare soltanto a puntellare più avanti.


----------



## fra29 (1 Giugno 2016)

È anche vero che le nostre unite certezze vengono da campopiano. Lui ci ha preso su alcuni aspetti oltre a esser gentilissimo e disponibile al confronto su Twitter. Però è anche innegabile che 9/10 dicono che siamo ancora a SB dubbioso o peggio ancora che sia tutto un bluff elettorale (cosa che mi hanno ripetuto fino a qualche giorno fa alcune fonti di FI). Possibile che sia 1 Vs tutti? È sicura la nostra posizione di tacciare come "rosicone", "servo", "berlusconiano", "figliocci di galliani", "non sul pezzo" chi que dica che si è indietro e probabilmente SB non vende? Anche lo stesso CdS con una firma come Campopiano che ha forse agganci per lo sgoop degli ultimi 15 anni, non gli dia il giusto peso e sulla copia cartacea o non dice nulla (tipo oggi dopo la giornata decisiva di ieri) o peggio ancora facendo scrivere Fedele che ha un'opinione completamente diversa? Troppi se che sommandosi allo slauracchio-elezioni mi fa tremare..


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Giugno 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Visto che stamattina [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] faceva un confronto con il PSG, mi sono divertito ad andare a guardare quanto ha speso la nuova proprietà nella squadra francese. Ho considerato solo i costi del cartellino:
> 
> 1) *Sessione estiva 2011-12 *(Pastore 43, Menez 9, Matuidi 8, Sissoko 8, Sirigu 3,9, Gameiro 15, Lugano 3, Bisevac 3,2)= *93,1 milioni*
> 
> ...



mi andrebbe benissimo un quinquennio così. 
però la ligue 1 è un campionato ridicolo, combatti contro nessuno. 

qua ci sarebbero da scalare diverse posizioni, e non è detto che riusciresti subito a essere competitivo con juve e roma (il napoli, tolto higuain, non lo vedo così forte a livello di rosa).

boh, continuiamo a pregare e sperare.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> È anche vero che le nostre unite certezze vengono da campopiano. Lui ci ha preso su alcuni aspetti oltre a esser gentilissimo e disponibile al confronto su Twitter. Però è anche innegabile che 9/10 dicono che siamo ancora a SB dubbioso o peggio ancora che sia tutto un bluff elettorale (cosa che mi hanno ripetuto fino a qualche giorno fa alcune fonti di FI). Possibile che sia 1 Vs tutti? È sicura la nostra posizione di tacciare come "rosicone", "servo", "berlusconiano", "figliocci di galliani", "non sul pezzo" chi que dica che si è indietro e probabilmente SB non vende? Anche lo stesso CdS con una firma come Campopiano che ha forse agganci per lo sgoop degli ultimi 15 anni, non gli dia il giusto peso e sulla copia cartacea o non dice nulla (tipo oggi dopo la giornata decisiva di ieri) o peggio ancora facendo scrivere Fedele che ha un'opinione completamente diversa? Troppi se che sommandosi allo slauracchio-elezioni mi fa tremare..



In un certo senso ho le tue stesse paure...più che altro sta diventando tutto snervante..non se ne può piu!!


----------



## -Lionard- (1 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> È anche vero che le nostre unite certezze vengono da campopiano. Lui ci ha preso su alcuni aspetti oltre a esser gentilissimo e disponibile al confronto su Twitter. Però è anche innegabile che 9/10 dicono che siamo ancora a SB dubbioso o peggio ancora che sia tutto un bluff elettorale (cosa che mi hanno ripetuto fino a qualche giorno fa alcune fonti di FI). Possibile che sia 1 Vs tutti? È sicura la nostra posizione di tacciare come "rosicone", "servo", "berlusconiano", "figliocci di galliani", "non sul pezzo" chi que dica che si è indietro e probabilmente SB non vende? Anche lo stesso CdS con una firma come Campopiano che ha forse agganci per lo sgoop degli ultimi 15 anni, non gli dia il giusto peso e sulla copia cartacea o non dice nulla (tipo oggi dopo la giornata decisiva di ieri) o peggio ancora facendo scrivere Fedele che ha un'opinione completamente diversa? Troppi se che sommandosi allo slauracchio-elezioni mi fa tremare..


Perdonami ma la maggior parte dei quotidiani parla di un Berlusconi ormai convinto a cedere...Festa e Campopiano riportano ora più dettagli di altri ma Gazzetta, Repubblica (Gancikoff è un nome loro, non di Campopiano), Il Giornale e Corriere della Sera sono più o meno sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda. Per il resto non vedo giornalisti che stiano descrivendo la trattativa come un teatrino. Sky non ha agganci e si limita a non parlarne. Quelli di TL sono clown, non giornalisti, e Bellinazzo parla male dei cinesi perchè hanno rovinato i piani dei suoi cari amici grandi imprenditori di Singapore che volevano comprare il Milan nel 2015 (cercare su Google per credere).

Berlusconi parla così perchè è in campagna elettorale? Sicuro, ma non vuol dire allora che la trattativa non esista o salterà. Certo il nano può far saltare il banco all'ultimo perchè è "pazzo" ma a che pro? Se vogliamo ragionare in termini strettamente politici, domenica si vota in 3 grandi città (Milano, Roma, Napoli) e a Berlusconi interessa veramente forse Milano dove comunque è assurdo pensare che un elettore scelga Parisi in quanto candidato sindaco di Forza Italia che è di Berlusconi che ha promesso di vendere il Milan. Ciò che interessa realmente a Berlusconi sono le poltiche del 2018 e prendere in giro i tifosi in modo così plateale e per l'ennesima volta non è un buon viatico per assicurarsi i voti tra due anni.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Perchè i Cinesi altrimenti non gli dicono più nulla.



Ok, seguendo la tua logica... due domande:

Perché i cinesi dovrebbero passare informazioni un po alla volta e a che pro?

E perché proprio a Campopiano?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2016)

Ok vi dico la verità , queste ultime 24 ore mi hanno tolto alcune sicurezze ... Possibile che solo qui su MW ci sia la convinzione che a breve si chiuda ? Ogni Tg , ogni giornale parla solo del inde e a noi neanche ci nomina .
Spero con tutto il cuore che siano le nostre ultime paure e pene ... Diversamente se dovesse finire nell ennesimo teatrino per me veramente si chiude tutto qui ... Tra 10 giorni la sentenza , o la vita i soldi e la gloria eterna o la morte sportiva con Berlusconi , Pavoletti e Brocco ... Fortunatamente con la seconda ipotesi io non ci sarò più .


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok vi dico la verità , queste ultime 24 ore mi hanno tolto alcune sicurezze ... Possibile che solo qui su MW ci sia la convinzione che avrebbe si chiuda ?
> Ogni Tg , ogni giornale parla solo del inde e a noi neanche ci nomina .
> Spero con tutto il cuore che siano le nostre ultime paure e pene ... Diversamente se dovesse finire nell ennesimo teatrino per me veramente si chiude tutto qui ... Tra 10 giorni la sentenza , o la vita i soldi e la gloria eterna o la morte sportiva con Berlusconi , Pavoletti e Brocco ... Fortunatamente con la seconda ipotesi io non ci sarò più .



Non ci crede nessuno Lollo, il prossimo anno sarai qui ad imprecare contro il Pavoloso


----------



## Fedeshi (1 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok, seguendo la tua logica... due domande:
> 
> Perché i cinesi dovrebbero passare informazioni un po alla volta e a che pro?
> 
> E perché proprio a Campopiano?



Penso per lo stesso motivo per cui con Bee è stato scelto Alciato,ma sono solo mie opinioni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, una domanda che non ho ancora visto fare.
> @Re dell'est in particolare, perché Campopiano non interviene in nessuna trasmissione o collegamento telefonico?
> È molto strano, chiunque e giustamente ne approfitterebbe, non dico affatto sia per forza una cosa negativa, ma strana senza dubbio





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok, seguendo la tua logica... due domande:
> 
> Perché i cinesi dovrebbero passare informazioni un po alla volta e a che pro?
> 
> E perché proprio a Campopiano?



Campopiano si è dimostrato affidabile oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio, quindi ha gli agganci giusti. Mi sembra evidente. Così come mi sembra altrettanto ovvio che certe cose non si possano dire tutte insieme. 

Perché lui? A tal proposito ti rimando al sublime post di Casnop: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-28.html#post968930


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Non ci crede nessuno Lollo, il prossimo anno sarai qui ad imprecare contro il Pavoloso



Ho guardato ogni *** di Tg sportivo , letto ogni fot articolo ma niente .. Noi non esistiamo , per la stampa siamo ancora in stato embrionale .
O qui su Mw c'è un illucinazione collettiva o siamo gli unici che essendo disinteressati alla cosa riportano la presunta verità di Campopiano .

E se Campopiano ci sta ( per assurdo ) trollando ??


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano si è dimostrato affidabile oltre ogni ragionevole dubbio, quindi ha gli agganci giusti. Mi sembra evidente. Così come mi sembra altrettanto ovvio che certe cose non si possano dire tutte insieme.
> 
> Perché lui? A tal proposito ti rimando al sublime post di Casnop: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-28.html#post968930



Diciamo che quando ha incominciato a dire tutto insieme, poi sono successe della cose, si è beccato un casino di insulti.. ma vi ricordate nella settimana della Firma che non arrivava? Veniva deriso da destra a sinistra.. poi ha incominciato a cambiare strategia, scrive solo quando è sicuro al 100% altrimenti non scrive.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Diciamo che quando ha incominciato a dire tutto insieme, poi sono successe della cose, si è beccato un casino di insulti.. ma vi ricordate nella settimana della Firma che arrivava? Veniva deriso da destra a sinistra.. poi ha incominciato a cambiare strategia, scrive solo quando è sicuro al 100% altrimenti non scrive.



Ha sempre scritto quando era sicuro di qualcosa, le carte in tavola in quella settimana ballerina non le ha cambiate lui...


----------



## danykz (1 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ok vi dico la verità , queste ultime 24 ore mi hanno tolto alcune sicurezze ... Possibile che solo qui su MW ci sia la convinzione che a breve si chiuda ? Ogni Tg , ogni giornale parla solo del inde e a noi neanche ci nomina .
> Spero con tutto il cuore che siano le nostre ultime paure e pene ... Diversamente se dovesse finire nell ennesimo teatrino per me veramente si chiude tutto qui ... Tra 10 giorni la sentenza , o la vita i soldi e la gloria eterna o la morte sportiva con Berlusconi , Pavoletti e Brocco ... Fortunatamente con la seconda ipotesi io non ci sarò più .


 ho avuto la tua stessa paura , ma ogni mattina quando mi sveglio, leggo le prime pagine dei giornali e vedo sempre notizie positive sulla cessione del Milan , poi non so perché in TV fanno i **********! La gente ha solo paura di esporsi troppo dopo bee, stai tranquillo lollo


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho guardato ogni *** di Tg sportivo , letto ogni fot articolo ma niente .. Noi non esistiamo , per la stampa siamo ancora in stato embrionale .
> O qui su Mw c'è un illucinazione collettiva o siamo gli unici che essendo disinteressati alla cosa riportano la presunta verità di Campopiano .
> 
> E se Campopiano ci sta ( per assurdo ) trollando ??



E' possibile anche questo. Del resto non si sa minimamente chi sia questo qui.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Giugno 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Visto che stamattina [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] faceva un confronto con il PSG, mi sono divertito ad andare a guardare quanto ha speso la nuova proprietà nella squadra francese. Ho considerato solo i costi del cartellino:
> 
> 1) *Sessione estiva 2011-12 *(Pastore 43, Menez 9, Matuidi 8, Sissoko 8, Sirigu 3,9, Gameiro 15, Lugano 3, Bisevac 3,2)= *93,1 milioni*
> 
> ...



Da sottolineare i 60 ( mi ricordo 64 per la precisione) 
Per Ibra e thiago Silva.....

Rendiamoci conto per quanti pochi soldi quel maledetto ha venduto Ibra e thiago. 
Ma incarcerateli e buttate la chiave..

Maledetti
Maledetti
64 milioni.....


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ha sempre scritto quando era sicuro di qualcosa, le carte in tavola in quella settimana ballerina non le ha cambiate lui...



Si ma all'inzio non era cosi, secondo me, dava tante informazioni scoop dopo scoop (preso anche dalla foga secondo me) poi quando la firma non arrivava la gente si è "arrabbiato" con lui, che ovviamente non aveva colpe. Ma alla gente non frega nulla questo.

Poi ha scritto che avrebbe postato solo quando sarebbe stato sicuro al 100%, infatti ha incominciato a non dare date precise ed usare il condizionale "se".


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/berluscon...ese-lo-ha-convinto-vt37171-35.html#post969088
> 
> Festa (Sole24Ore di Oggi): Il possibile riassetto azionario del Milan è a un punto di svolta: dipenderà dall’ultima parola di Silvio Berlusconi *ma ormai tutte le carte sono scoperte e il piano ben in vista sul tavolo del fondatore di Mediaset.*
> *Il progetto di acquisto e rilancio (sportivo) del club rossonero è stato presentato negli ultimi giorni. Nel progetto c’è la creazione di un grande fondo d’investimento, che presto avrà un nome, sottoscritto da 7-8 grandi investitori cinesi, tra cui società come Evergrande, il magnate Robin Li, cofondatore del motore di ricerca più popolare in Cina Baidu, e altri gruppi di Pechino: fondo gestito da un team professionale con competenze nella gestione delle società di calcio internazionali.*
> ...



.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2016)

Per chi ha ancora dubbi

*Campopiano, domani è "l'ultimo" giorno, dove Berlusconi può ritirarsi. Se non si ritira allora si va fino al 15 giugno.*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Giugno 2016)

Ma santo dio..... Ma signori cosa sono sti post thread topic da ansiolitici Doc da disturbo ossessivo compulsivo.

Galatioto. Disse.... Sei otto settimane per chiudere.
Campopiano ha dimostrato tutto tranne di essere un ******* che vuole pubblicità. 
I cinesi tacciono e non hanno smentito. 
Marina Piersilvio e fedele non vedono l ora di vendere..

Quindi perché rovinarsi il fegato? 

Ah dimenticavo... 

Berlusconi...... Eh... Berlusconi....
Qualcuno ha una pastiglia di tavor?


----------



## pazzomania (1 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per chi ha ancora dubbi
> 
> *Campopiano, domani è "l'ultimo" giorno, dove Berlusconi può ritirarsi. Se non si ritira allora si va fino al 15 giugno.*



Vi è certezza o è una voce la scadenza di domani ?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per chi ha ancora dubbi
> 
> *Campopiano, domani è "l'ultimo" giorno, dove Berlusconi può ritirarsi. Se non si ritira allora si va fino al 15 giugno.*



Vai a capirle ste affermazioni...
Se non si ritira domani può farlo il 15 giugno?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per chi ha ancora dubbi
> 
> *Campopiano, domani è "l'ultimo" giorno, dove Berlusconi può ritirarsi. Se non si ritira allora si va fino al 15 giugno.*




Preghiamo.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Giugno 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Vai a capirle ste affermazioni...
> Se non si ritira domani può farlo il 15 giugno?



Il 15 è la firma del preliminare, può benissimo non firmare il 15. Ma non può dire ciao ad esempio sabato, altrimenti, mi sembra, dovrà pagare qualche penale. Se domani rimane convinto, allora si deve prendere tutti i giorni fino al 15, poi eventualmente, dire no al preliminare e far saltare tutto.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Giugno 2016)

Beh in effetti è vero, sto guardando un po' di conversazioni su twitter e su altri siti, e questa trattativa è parecchio minimizzata sia dai tifosi sia da altri giornalisti. Tutti ripetono le stesse cose, che di Berlusconi non bisogna mai fidarsi, specie dopo Bee e in campagna elettorale.



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per chi ha ancora dubbi
> 
> *Campopiano, domani è "l'ultimo" giorno, dove Berlusconi può ritirarsi. Se non si ritira allora si va fino al 15 giugno.*


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il 15 è la firma del preliminare, può benissimo non firmare il 15. Ma non può dire ciao ad esempio sabato, altrimenti, mi sembra, dovrà pagare qualche penale. Se domani rimane convinto, allora si deve prendere tutti i giorni fino al 15, poi eventualmente, dire no al preliminare e far saltare tutto.



E che cambia allora se non dice no domani..

Comunque stasera ho avuto la certezza da Maldini che si resterà nello schifo senza nessuna cessione.

Maldini è contro il duo
Il duo è contro Maldini
Berlusconi fa finta di cedere causa elezioni 
Maldini lo sa e lo ha smascherato nell'intervista di stasera


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E che cambia allora se non dice no domani..
> 
> Comunque stasera ho avuto la certezza da Maldini che si resterà nello schifo senza nessuna cessione.
> 
> ...


Parecchio bipolarismo ultimamente, gli umori cambiano di ora in ora.
Onestamente non credo che Maldini ne sappia più di tanto di questa trattativa, idem Serafini.
Parlano più da tifosi disillusi che da informati dei fatti.


----------



## DannySa (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per chi ha ancora dubbi
> 
> *Campopiano, domani è "l'ultimo" giorno, dove Berlusconi può ritirarsi. Se non si ritira allora si va fino al 15 giugno.*



Madonna santa che parto però, speriamo sia vero e non sia una sparata così tanto per provare ad indovinare.
Però da un lato avrebbe senso, a che pro bloccare la trattativa 2-3 o anche 5 giorni prima del 15? darebbe molte più noie.. mentre così ci sarebbero circa 2 settimane per metabolizzare.
Preghiamo.


----------



## danjr (2 Giugno 2016)

Le parole di Maldini sanno di pietra tombale sulla cessione. Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## koti (2 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per chi ha ancora dubbi
> 
> *Campopiano, domani è "l'ultimo" giorno, dove Berlusconi può ritirarsi. Se non si ritira allora si va fino al 15 giugno.*


Lo aveva scritto pure [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] oggi pomeriggio:
http://www.milanworld.net/milan-rob...allanno-per-5-anni-vt37183-22.html#post969710

Però il modo in cui funzionerebbe questa penale non è ben chiaro.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (2 Giugno 2016)

Ma, quello che mi stavo chiedendo se è possibile che firmino il preliminare prima del 15, tipo settimana prossima? Oppure non c'è possibilità ?


----------



## Crox93 (2 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma, quello che mi stavo chiedendo se è possibile che firmino il preliminare prima del 15, tipo settimana prossima? Oppure non c'è possibilità ?



É già tanto se lo firmano


----------



## cremone (2 Giugno 2016)

Anche domani le prime pagine saranno per l'Inter


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Ma, quello che mi stavo chiedendo se è possibile che firmino il preliminare prima del 15, tipo settimana prossima? Oppure non c'è possibilità ?



Campopiano ha detto che è difficile, mi pare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Giugno 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La linea editoriale delle trasmissioni e dei giornali è la seguente: la GLORIOSA JUVE deve prendere Ozil, Isco, Mascherano, Dani Alves e Benatia. Pogba non si cede, se non per un'offerta monstre, tipo il 70% del giocatore in cambio di 750 milioni di euro (che la Juve dovrebbe spendere per acquistare tutto il Bayern Monaco). Pazza Inter Amala arrivano i cinesi, pronti 900 milioni per il mercato. bbbilanisti maledetti dovete sciacquarvi la bocca quando si parla del Presidente Silvio Berlusconi, ai cinesi vendete le vostre sorelle se proprio ci tenete, il progetto migliore del bbbilan è quello di diventare come l'Atalanta degli Anni 90 e crescere talenti che poi verranno venduti alla Juve per realizzare delle plusvalenze. Bacca a quattro o cinque milioni è da vendere, c'è la crisi, vendiamo tutto e diamo quei soldi alle famiglie povere. Robin Li è un poveraccio che ha uno scantinato a Prato dove sfrutta una dozzina di vietnamiti per produrre imitazioni scadenti dei marsupi della FILA. Il Presidente della Suning è più ricco di tutti gli sceicchi del Medio Oriente messi assieme.


Date un premio, una targhetta, qualcosa a quest'uomo


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Giugno 2016)

Oggi giornata di pessimismo cosmico per molti qui vedo.

Io invece sono super ottimista, ogni giorno che passa senza notizie negative rilevanti è un passo piu vicino al traguardo


----------



## Aron (2 Giugno 2016)

*Corriere dello Sport in edicola: "i nuovi investitori pronti a spendere 100 milioni per rinforzare la squadra."*

*Lippi sulla gazzetta in edicola: "i cinesi sono ambiziosi come gli sceicchi."*


----------



## DannySa (2 Giugno 2016)

cremone ha scritto:


> Anche domani le prime pagine saranno per l'Inter



Mi immagino qualcosa tipo:
*Milan, oggi l'inter firma. E' fatta.*
E in basso:
_Berlusconi indeciso, trattativa in standby._


----------



## Sand (2 Giugno 2016)

Ma mi chiedevo come si farebbe con le norme uefa?
I grandi club spendono grazie a sponsorizzazioni importantissime, che noi non abbiamo.
Gli investimenti maggiori dovrebbero essere finalizzati a quello, a renderci autosufficienti.
Modello Bayern, visto che non abbiamo i diritti tv della Premier ne lo sponsor dello stato del Qatar.
Non si possono spendere 100 milioni a sessione sul mercato così, si viene squalificati.
O almeno così dice Platini.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (2 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport in edicola: "i nuovi investitori pronti a spendere 100 milioni per rinforzare la squadra."*
> 
> *Lippi sulla gazzetta in edicola: "i cinesi sono ambiziosi come gli sceicchi."*



se sei ambizioso come uno scieicco dai un assegno in bianco al Ds (che ovviamente non deve nella maniera più assoluta essere il pelato infame) e gli dici : fai una squadra da scudetto....poi dopo che l'hai fatta puoi spendere anche molto meno sul mercato gli anni a seguire...giusto 2/3 colpi per sistemare la rosa...ma ad oggi servono veramente tanti soldi e tanta tanta tanta competenza...almeno 10/12 giocatori sono da comprare e 5/6 di questi devono essere titolari...bisogna riformare un gruppo partendo da giocatori vincenti...speriamo in bene...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (2 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Ma mi chiedevo come si farebbe con le norme uefa?
> I grandi club spendono grazie a sponsorizzazioni importantissime, che noi non abbiamo.
> Gli investimenti maggiori dovrebbero essere finalizzati a quello, a renderci autosufficienti.
> Modello Bayern, visto che non abbiamo i diritti tv della Premier ne lo sponsor dello stato del Qatar.
> ...



Se cambi società per i primi 2 anni non sei soggetto all' FPF.


----------



## __king george__ (2 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> È anche vero che le nostre unite certezze vengono da campopiano. Lui ci ha preso su alcuni aspetti oltre a esser gentilissimo e disponibile al confronto su Twitter. Però è anche innegabile che 9/10 dicono che siamo ancora a SB dubbioso o peggio ancora che sia tutto un bluff elettorale (cosa che mi hanno ripetuto fino a qualche giorno fa alcune fonti di FI). Possibile che sia 1 Vs tutti? È sicura la nostra posizione di tacciare come "rosicone", "servo", "berlusconiano", "figliocci di galliani", "non sul pezzo" chi que dica che si è indietro e probabilmente SB non vende? Anche lo stesso CdS con una firma come Campopiano che ha forse agganci per lo sgoop degli ultimi 15 anni, non gli dia il giusto peso e sulla copia cartacea o non dice nulla (tipo oggi dopo la giornata decisiva di ieri) o peggio ancora facendo scrivere Fedele che ha un'opinione completamente diversa? Troppi se che sommandosi allo slauracchio-elezioni mi fa tremare..



questo è un commento assennato secondo me...pensare che tutti ce l'hanno con noi è demenziale...oltre che banale nel senso che se vai sui forum juventini sono tutti convinti che la stampa ce l'abbia con loro....sui forum della roma dicono che i media sono in mano alle squadre del nord....se vai sui forum del napoli peggio che andar di notte....se senti i tifosi della fiorentina dicono "noi non abbiamo potere perche siamo piccoli e quindi la stampa è contro" ecc

ci vuole equilibrio non è che chi parla a sfavore è sempre rosicatore invidioso ecc

detto questo io resto moderatamente ottimista...e per fortuna tra poco sarà tutto finito in un senso o in un altro


----------



## Sand (2 Giugno 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Se cambi società per i primi 2 anni non sei soggetto all' FPF.


Appunto dobbiamo renderci autosufficienti quanto prima, a costo di non vincere subito.
Ricordi al Malaga?
Primo anno di acquisti top, poi scapparono.
Io voglio programmazione, sicurezza di un futuro degno del nostro nome.
Investire sui giovani, sulle strutture e su una dirigenza competente prima ancora che sui giocatori.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E che cambia allora se non dice no domani..
> 
> Comunque stasera ho avuto la certezza da Maldini che si resterà nello schifo senza nessuna cessione.
> 
> ...



Ma anche se Maldini avesse detto "Berlusconi cederà" tu staresti qui a trovare il pelo nell'uovo e a menarcela con questo pessimismo inutile..


----------



## Casnop (2 Giugno 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma santo dio..... Ma signori cosa sono sti post thread topic da ansiolitici Doc da disturbo ossessivo compulsivo.
> 
> Galatioto. Disse.... Sei otto settimane per chiudere.
> Campopiano ha dimostrato tutto tranne di essere un ******* che vuole pubblicità.
> ...


 a Te e ai Fatti.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Giugno 2016)

*Repubblica: in caso di conclusione positiva della trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest, la prossima campagna acquisti potrebbe vedere sul piatto dalla cordata di Pechino investimenti massicci tra i 100 e 200 milioni di euro.*


----------



## sballotello (2 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: in caso di conclusione positiva della trattativa tra i cinesi e Fininvest, la prossima campagna acquisti potrebbe vedere sul piatto dalla cordata di Pechino investimenti massicci tra i 100 e 200 milioni di euro.*



tutti buoni a fare i giornalisti per scrivere articoli cosi


----------



## martinmilan (2 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma anche se Maldini avesse detto "Berlusconi cederà" tu staresti qui a trovare il pelo nell'uovo e a menarcela con questo pessimismo inutile..



Ma poi le parole sono state trascritte male perchè lui a domanda su un suo ingresso coi cinesi dice che è assurdo pensare adesso ad un suo ritorno visto che non si sa nemmeno che futuro avrà la società,non che è assurdo che venda....e vedo anche che molti giornali ci ricamano sopra come sempre.Addirittura calciomercato.com quel sito di vendifumo hanno scritto come titolo che lui ha detto che non torna perchè in società non capiscono nulla di calcik che è la verità e probabilmente lo pensa ma addirittura mettergli in bocca parole così forti e diffamanti i sembre uno schifo...quei siti sono feccia che mettono zizzania..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Giugno 2016)

-15 ragazzi,direi che da oggi possiamo far partire un countdown ufficiale


----------



## fra29 (2 Giugno 2016)

Parole, parole, parole.. La realtà parla di un SB che fino al 15/6 può tranquillamente far saltare tutto. 
Fino a dopo le elezioni né sentiremo di ogni, ma i tempi e i modi delle trattativa Suning-Inter mi hanno gettato nello sconforto.
Noi trattative alla Beautifull, questi in 2 giorni vendono tutto a un gruppo da 15 mil annui di fatturato (in continua ascesa) e noi a credere a SB che a suo dire ha solo il cruccio che questi cinesi spendano 200 mil ogni anno altrimenti salta tutto e si va avanti con italmilan.. Perché questo supplizio? Davvero abbiamo venduto la nostra anima al diavolo per 28 trofei..


----------



## Andre96 (2 Giugno 2016)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> -15 ragazzi,direi che da oggi possiamo far partire un countdown ufficiale



Non -13? Oggi è il 2


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Giugno 2016)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> -15 ragazzi,direi che da oggi possiamo far partire un countdown ufficiale





fra29 ha scritto:


> Parole, parole, parole.. La realtà parla di un SB che fino al 15/6 può tranquillamente far saltare tutto.
> Fino a dopo le elezioni né sentiremo di ogni, ma i tempi e i modi delle trattativa Suning-Inter mi hanno gettato nello sconforto.
> Noi trattative alla Beautifull, questi in 2 giorni vendono tutto a un gruppo da 15 mil annui di fatturato (in continua ascesa) e noi a credere a SB che a suo dire ha solo il cruccio che questi cinesi spendano 200 mil ogni anno altrimenti salta tutto e si va avanti con italmilan.. Perché questo supplizio? Davvero abbiamo venduto la nostra anima al diavolo per 28 trofei..





Andre96 ha scritto:


> Non -13? Oggi è il 2



Io eviterei proprio di prendere un giorno preciso, per non cadere in depressione e isteria se ritardano di 2-3 giorni. Sulle date ci fidiamo di Campopiano, ma se non ricordo male nel comunicato ufficiale di Fininvest non venne fatto alcun cenno a quando essa scadeva


----------



## Andre96 (2 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Io eviterei proprio di prendere un giorno preciso, per non cadere in depressione e isteria se ritardano di 2-3 giorni. Sulle date ci fidiamo di Campopiano, ma se non ricordo male nel comunicato ufficiale di Fininvest non venne fatto alcun cenno a quando essa scadeva


Ma infatti era tanto per dire  almeno fino al 20 stiamo calmi...magari già dopo il 20 inizierei a preoccuparmi perchè poi si rischia la solita pagliacciata e soprattutto il mercato non aspetta...il 20 sarebbe già piuttosto tardi.


----------

